# ISIS Colchester : Part 35



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

me first


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

yes i done it how sad am i havent read the last pages yet but will go back and check,

debs,hun thats fantastic news,hope ur resting and taking it easy,hope ur feeling better,what a horrible ec.lots of luck and love to u  hunny.     

bhopes,hun thats fantastic bet ur so pleased so when are they getting started then?good luck hun.    

little mo,hi hun hope alexs jabs were not to bad for him,and hope james is enjoying school,maybe we can try to catch up next week.  

tricksy,not long now ru getting excited,i would love to meet up one night next week. 

cleo,im so pleased everything is ok pls rest and take it easy.lots of love to hun.   


well i only have 10days to athens im so excited,got really stressed out as my periods have come really early and penny needed to see me at a certain point in my cycle so goyt really upset but sent her an e-mail and she was so lovely and said everything will be fine and to stop stressing,so im trying not to but i bleed on day 23 thats crazy,anyhow hope ur all ok got to go as i have a montain of ironing to do.
lots of love to u all oh well done all of u lossing weight.
shellbell.xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Shelley - just missed you by a couple of minutes   hope you are ok and looking forward to Athens so soon.

Debs - excellent news about the 6 embies, well done!! Take it easy and loads of     for tomorrow, I can't wait for you to be PUPO at last.

B - such a relief you can already start d/regging, and I also want to say that I got pg with FET. Terry at ISIS is brilliant, he'll take care of your embies until they are back where they belong.

Cleo - what a scare, no wonder you were upset. I'm so glad both your GP and ISIS were so caring and it must be amazing to see the baby so close and in details, must make it all so much more real. I understand why were were reluctant to tell work after the hard time you had before, but now that you're already 12 weeks that should be fine and they'll be glad for you.

Em -   about DS going back to school, it must be so hard every time. Roll on the weekend soon.

Julia - how sweet to see James marching on so confidently to school   he must have loads to tell you every day when he come sback.

Cathie - you're as busy as ever! Enjoy the day with your friend and her dog.

Tricksy - not long until your hols hooray!

Rachel - hope you are ok, you know where I am if you'd like a chat. 

Liz - hope you and Faith are doing well.

Lisa - how are things? Your ticker is definitely moving on.

Loui - I hope the move went ok.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

just posting to keep the thread. xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - nice to see you on here, not seen much of you lately, what a pain AF turning up so early, what is she playing at.  Glad that penny has said it is not a problem.  Not long now, can't wait to hear what the plans are when you get back...do you know how long the wait for donor is likely to be?

Rivka - thanks honey, am gonna ring up later today to see how my little embies are doing, all still going strong I hope  .

Cath - bug seems to have gone now and I feel in almost tip top condition apart from a few twinges from EC.  Enjoy the puppy visit!

xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - great news you're feeling better. Hope you had/have good news on your embies. 

Rivka - how are you doing? Is dh having a nice time with his sister and mum?

Shelley - not long to go now till you're on that plane. 

How's everyone else? Had a lovely few hours with the puppy and Daisy has been sparko ever since she left. Then I finally managed to watch Sex and The City as my dvd arrived this morning. Can't believe I waited so long but was defo worth the wait.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

i am not a good person to chat to on MSN tonight....just told a friend that i was ****** of after she told me to "cherish what I had"....makes me so mad, i know what she is saying, but i do cherish what i have....grrrrr, think i overreacted a bit as she was saying it in response to some bad news a friend of hers had but still....

cleo - enjoy your scan tomorrow


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - the problem is hun that if people have not been there then they just don't get it, they really don't understand at all...try as they might. We all know that we ALL appreciate what we have got, we all realise that we ARE lucky to have the life we have.......doesn't stop your body and soul yearning and aching to have a baby. That doesn't make you ungrateful in my eyes


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Tricksy - I'm not totally unreasonable then


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Piepig  congrats on embies. Hope et goes well. Sorry you weren't well for e/c. That must have been awful. Take care. (love your cats by the way.)

Cleo glad your scan at isis went well. Look after yourself. Lots of rest 

Bhopes great news on starting d reg. What a roller coaster 

Sooty if you're reading this i'm on ******** too on some of the others pages. Hope you are keeping ok

Little Mo  we took dd to disney paris when she was nearly 4 and it was great. She loved it. I'm going to have to take dd out of school for a week but i thought it would be ok while she's still only in reception but i didn't really want to and prob wouldn't next year. Har school is ok with that although i haven't officially asked yet 

Liz6969 it is expensive in disney paris and i would take some snacks as some of the food not that great but the trip is worth it, It's magical. 

Shelley  hope all gets sorted for athens. Not long now 

I would love to meet up next thurs. prob could get there just after 7. Can someone send me address for sat nav or directions and mob no incase i get lost or late 

Hope everyone else is ok 

lots of love 
kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Not at all hun xx people just don't get it  

Kitty - I'll find you the postcode, you come off the A12 at the same junction as you would for Isis, you just take the 2nd turn off (A120) rather than the 4th at the roundabout. Take the slip road on your left that is almost immediatley on you as you take the 2nd turn off, the pub is at the end of that little road on the corner, literally 1 minute max from coming off the A12    here's the address

Crown Inn
Old Ipswich Road
Ardleigh
Colchester
Essex
CO7 7QR

7pm seems to be the preferred time for Kitty and Debs, Cath can you make 7??


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Just marking the page. Tricks.... that was u on my ** wasn't it... sorry i loose track?!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes hun it was me xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cool   Again thanks so much for ur thoughts   means a lot to us   

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - I've got everything crossed for him   

Cleo - Good luck with your scan today, will you finally put a ticker up later on 

2 weeks today until we go on holiday    I am so excited and can not wait to feel the sunshine on my back   Simon has bought me an ickle bubby laptop so I will be taking that with me, not sure if the resort has installed wireless networking yet...probably not it is Kenya!!! I am getting a little stressed over the amount of stuff I have to do before we go away   2 self assesments (have you done yours yet Cath??) 1 VAT return, washing all of the holiday clothes, getting it all ironed, packing, sorting out Amber, shipping off Cropi oh and working as well!! Next weekend has been earmarked to get the self assesments done and I'll do the VAT tonight. Si will have to get the holiday stuff out of the loft this weekend so I can get it all washed and maybe my nice cleaner will help me out with the ironing   I am sure it will be fine and it will all get done, just like it always does  

ok gotta dash as I'm at work, I'll catch up properly later....gonna see if I can find the dates list as its not been brought forward for ages

Lots of Love 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Crickey this is out of date!!! 7th November is the last time it was posted  Give me your updated items please

7th Jan - Loui's initial consultation and immune testing with the lovely Dr Ndukwe at CARE Notts

7th Jan - Loui moves to new house

9th Jan - Cleo 12 week scan <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZKxdm011MXGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F79%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









19th Jan - Shelley flys out to Athens for preliminary test    

23rd Jan - Tricksy & ChubbyHubby Holibobs to Kenya









25th Jan - Maj Loui comes home  

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Anniversary









2nd Feb - Loui and Maj Loui's review appointment with Dr Marfleet following level 1 immune tests.

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









16th Feb - Tricksy at CGH for pre tx tests    

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









21st Feb - Sam 2007 Baby Due -









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d    

22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO    

7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for bringing this forward Tricksy   please could you add these dates for me:

23rd Jan - Cons appointment
9th Feb - Centre Parcs
2nd July - Wedding Anniversary
16th August - Cruise
Thanks  

Cleo - hope your scan goes well today

Debs - what time is et? thinking of you  

Gotta dash - be back later


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Good luck today Debs!! I had a dream about you last night - hope it is a good sign    

Em, your life is one holiday after another!!

Tricksy, I would offer to do your ironing but you don't want it back more creased that it was to start with! I am sure your lovely cleaner will help you out. She was telling me about her love life yesterday - ewww! I didn't want to know!!

Have a nice day everyone xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Loui - sorry sweetie I totally forgot about your appointment (been obsessing too much about ISIS these past few days), how did you get on?   

Piepig - hope you're doing ok today sweetie and that you're home soon resting up  

Cleo - hope today goes well    

Tricksy - sorry I won't be able to make the crown meet (got a meeting at work til 6  ) Will give you my dates once I have more of an idea.  Have a super holiday, it sounds so lovely, please please bring us back some sunshine and warmth   

 to everyone x

Just want to ask about FET - does anyone know whether it's best to do a day 3 transfer or see if they'll go to blasto?  Obviously they've been through so much already I don't want to push them any harder than necessary. thanks all.

Love

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> Em, your life is one holiday after another!!


Sorry  it probably seems that way but its not every year you turn 40


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Can u please add Isaac's 1st birthday on the 28th March, and mine is the 22nd June.

Thanks Jo xxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello girls, just wanted to pop in to say hi and wish you all HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just got back from ET...few problems getting in, my cervix was a bit tough, but now have two 8 cell grade 1 embies on board     they are sticky little piglets.

have also got 2 8 cell grade 2 and one 4 cell grade 2 added to our two other frosties, unfortunately one embie didn't make it overnight.

got pput my feet up and watch some desperate housewives now.  

rachel, bhopes, liz, Em, Julia see you tomorrow.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

woo hoo debs well done       you are now PUPO - yayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Yay! Well done Piepig!          the piglets are sticky        

Happy New Year Magic!  How's beanie doing? x

Love Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - congrats on being PUPO. Lots of   coming your way. 

Nice to see you Magic. How are you doing?

Cleo - hope you had more good news at todays scan. 

Tricksy - ta for updating the dates. Not done the self assessment yet. Must remember to get my P60 off the pooter at work tonight. 

Bit disappointed today as dh had a good look through Cosmo and our pic isn't anywhere he can see and the bit about choc mentions a load of other places but not us.   Will have a close look through when I head into work but if he's not spotted it it's unlikely to be there.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Debs, congratulations on being PUPO!! Sorry you had a rough time again though. Sounds like you have a lot of lovely frosties in reserve (not that you are going to need them for a year or two!)

Em, I am only jealous! We had a trip to Vegas organised for my 40th but that had to be cancelled due to Alex coming along. Can't complain though. 

Cath, what a shame about Cosmo, I was looking forward to seeing you in that. It would have given you a lot more revenue too I would have thought. 

Sorry, I can't remember who asked about us going to Disneyland Paris - we want to use our Tesco vouchers and they don't have any deals that go to Disneyland Paris unfortunately. We could have gone on holiday to France and used them, and just paid to get into Disneyland and stayed for a couple of nights, but that would have been the best part of £1k so we decided we would prefer to go to America as a summer holiday and save going to Disneyland Paris until another time.

Tricksy, thanks for updating the list. Only two weeks until your holiday - how fantastic! I love those little laptops, they are so cute. 

Lisa, wooohoo, it's FRIDAY!! Have you got anything exciting planned for the weekend, apart from picking up your new car of course.

Happy new year to Magicbeans XX Hope all is well with you.

Count me in for a meet up at the Crown - does anyone need a lift?

Righto, best get a move on. See you tomorrow Debs, Rachel, Bhopes, Liz and Em xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Julia - it was not really a problem, just took a few attempts and some "stabilising" which i have no idea what involves!

cath - thats a real shame about cosmo, I wonder whats happened?

any news from cleo from her scan?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

sorry for the delay in posting. Everything went fine. Baby was standing on his head(don't know why but me and dh keep calling baby a he). The pic we got was no where near as good the one from ISIS. They have put me at 12 weeks 5 days instead of 12 weeks which ISIS said i am.  Still getting spotting of brown blood and chatted to the midwife about it. Just still taking each day at a time.

Piepig - fab news hun, sounds like you have fab embies on board!! Rest up! A BFP is on its way!!

Tricksy - really want to come to the croen but so embarrassed about sayng i'll come ot meets and then letting people down. So i'll just say if i'm back at work then i'll be there, but won't be til 7 as i am still doing my gestone which is at 6.45. Can't beleive its not long til your holiday!!

Lisa - thanks for your lovely pm hun  

I'm still resting on the sofa, got the fire alight and i'm all cosy!

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh, good point *cleo*, i'll be there a little after 7 as I do my crinone at 6.30, totally forgot about that , glad to hear all was well on the scan and "he" must be growing well if dated at 5 days ahead! Oh, and don't feel bad about saying you'll come and then not being able to, we all totally understand.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ps. just told john the embies wanted some hot chocolate...he told me that some 8 cell embies can't possibly know what they want yet...someone correct him tomorrow please


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - woohoo thats great, bet you are relieved   fingers crossed the spotting stops and you can start to relax a little. I really hope that you can make next Thursday, I've missed you at the meets lately  

Debs - Woohoo toooo!!! Your PUPO     It sounds like they are little stickies and in 2 weeks time you'll be getting your BFP   

Little Mo - I'm on the ickle bubby laptop! Trying to get used to it, it is well cute  

I'll update the list in a mo.

Have a great weekend everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats Cleo, that is great news. I hope the 2 positive scans will help you relax a little. Just remember, you have another one in 8 weeks' time by which stage you will be half way through. I was convinced both mine were boys and was right so you may be too, although I can see you with a girl. If you want I will save you all the lovely clothes that people have bought and Alex has grown out of really quickly, just in case you are right!

Piepig, I will gladly correct your poor disillusioned husband tomorrow for you. Of course the little embies need hot chocolate. The twins are telling you through ESP. Boy, he has a lot of running around to do after you now whilst you relax and take it easy! Is he in the kitchen at the moment, whipping up a nice victoria sponge for tomorrow lol?

Tricksy, you will have to buy yourself a new designer handbag to fit your cute little laptop into! It makes sense to me!

Have a nice evening everyone xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

7th Jan - Loui's initial consultation and immune testing with the lovely Dr Ndukwe at CARE Notts

7th Jan - Loui moves to new house

9th Jan - Cleo 12 week scan <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZKxdm011MXGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F79%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









19th Jan - Shelley flys out to Athens for preliminary test    

23rd Jan - Tricksy & ChubbyHubby Holibobs to Kenya








Em - Consultation Appt

25th Jan - Maj Loui comes home  

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Anniversary









2nd Feb - Loui and Maj Loui's review appointment with Dr Marfleet following level 1 immune tests.

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay








Em - Off to Centre Parks

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









16th Feb - Tricksy at CGH for pre tx tests    

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









21st Feb - Sam 2007 Baby Due -









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









28th Mar - Isaac's !st Birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d    

22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO    

7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary

4th July - Rachels Birthday 









16th August - Em going on her Cruise


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Little Mo - I only bought a new one in October....don't think I'll get away with it again so soon!!! Its a LV called Neverful and it does live up to its name. It fits in perfectly!!!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

tricksy hun u forgot to add my dates


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Little Mo said:


> Is he in the kitchen at the moment, whipping up a nice victoria sponge for tomorrow lol?


if only


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello everyone

Woooo hoooo its Friday   I'm just bakeing a choccy cake for my nieces birthday tomorrow and it smells so lovely i might get tempted to eat it     

Piepig -    *Your PUPO *     
Loads of positives for your sticky piglets    

Cleo - So glad everything went well today and you can try to not worry so much hun   Keep rested and cozy 

Cath - Sorry that your disappointed about Cosmo  

Julia - I'm picking up my car tomorrow 8.30am.......its so early but i don't care i'm so excited, its a fiesta i think i forgot to say earlier then i'm going to my nieces birthday party.

Tricksy - I can make Thursday night, are we eating there? Ahhh your little lappy sounds well cute.

Magicbeans - Good to hear from you, how are you getting on?

Em/JoJo/B/Rivka - 

Rachel - Good to see you the other night and glad you had a good sleep  

Have a nice time at the weekend
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
glad to see it is getting busy on here again.  

Cleo -     so sorry to hear about your scare in the week but I am really pleased that your scans showed that all is OK with the little one. I would guess that ISIS are right about the date (as they clearly know when the little one was concieved) but as Debs said it must be a good sign that the baby looks a few days ahead of himself.  Are you going to find out the sex at your next scan to see if you are right?

Julia - Looking forward to meeting Alex tomorrow and hope I can have a cuddle!  I also didn't get a chance to say in my last post but thanks for your compliment about me in my wedding dress on ********.

Debs - Fantastic news on your ET - hope those embies are settling in nicely   and congrats on being PUPO. I'm looking forward to seeing you tomorrow and loved the photo of your cats!  Enjoy DH today and tell John that all forms of chocolate are good for embies (I am sure Cath can confirm this for us!).

Tricksy - Sounds like you are going to need a good rest by the time you get on holiday - bet you are looking forward to it though. Sorry though but I think I won't be able to make the Ardleigh Crown next Thursday - it would normally be OK but I am on call that day so will most likely have to work late - will text someone though if it is quiet and can come.  Also could you add 4 May for me for our egg donation date at Reprofit?

Shelley - sorry your AF came early but it is good that Penny does not seem to mind and I am sure your consult will still be worthwhile.  Not long now.

Samonthemoon - love your profile picture of Isabelle - she is lovely.

Emma - where are you going on your Cruise in August?  Sounds lovely.

Bhopes - about to text you about tomorrow.  I personally would wait to see how your embies divide once they thaw and see what is happening on day 3 before you make a decision about going to blast - I am sure that Terry will give you good advice though about what to do.

Cath - sorry to hear your news about Cosmo - how rubbish is that!  I am hoping Matt missed something.

Lisa - thanks again for Wednesday night   - you will be pleased to hear my headache has not come to anything despite half my office being off with the lurgi so I am sure that you must have helped with that too.  Enjoy tomorrow with your niece and looking forward to seeing you in your new car soon.

Rivka - I'm fine thanks for asking - although I hate to say it being back at work is a good distraction and stopping me think about things too much.  Looking forward to catching up for a run next week - Wednesday or Friday would be good for me.

Hello to everyone else and looking forward to seeing some of you tomorrow.  I'm off out tonight with DH for some food and perhaps a glass of wine or so (there are some advantages of not being pregnant).  I also found out today that one of the girls I had met at the ARGC and had been having breakfast with is pregnant with twins - she had had at least 3 unsuccessful cycles due to a problem with her DH and then an early m/c but then they found immune issues for her so I am really pleased for her.

Anyway bye for now,

love Rachel xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - what is your DH on about?? Of course your little sticky piglets know what they want or should i see need. Then they send the signal to you and tell him. happened everytime through all my ivfs and my little baby does it now. I've just told DH baby wants dinner now so off he's gone to make it.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

JoJo - I've added your dates hun, sorry  

Lisa - woohoo you can come on Thursday, thats great   Well I'm eating as is Cath, we normally have something there. Its going to be at 7. So far its.....you, me, Cath, Debs, Lisa and Julia and fingers crossed Cleo as well xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

can i ask a favour of everyone who is my friend on **....can you not mention my PUPO status at all as we've not told family and only a couple of friends about tx, thanks


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - any chance i could have a symbol of some sort next to my dates, mine look bare compared to everyone elses  

Cleo - so glad your scan went well today, i hope you can start to enjoy being pg now hun


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

em sorry about my bizarre reply to your comment on **....explained above


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Deb - i understood your message above, i have deleted message on ** now, sorry about that - as i didnt mention tx i thought it was ok! sorry hun


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

don't worry em, should have mentioned it before
see you tomorrow


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,u forgot me!!!!! im coming thursday to


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

evening all

I have some dates for you tricksy if that's ok. My wed ann is 2nd feb, off to Oz 4th april!!!!!!!!!! and i'm 40 on the 26th June and you're all invited to my party on the 27th june.. Details to follow.

Cleo glad scan went well x

Piepig PUPO that's brill

Angel as you can see i'm 40 this year too and using it as an excuse to do loads! x

I will be coming on thurs, I had double booked as was having a manicure and pedicure thurs ready for my dad's wedding on sat but i'm gonna change the appointment so i can come and meet up. Look forward to catching up again.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

7th Jan - Loui's initial consultation and immune testing with the lovely Dr Ndukwe at CARE Notts

7th Jan - Loui moves to new house

9th Jan - Cleo 12 week scan <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZKxdm011MXGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F79%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









19th Jan - Shelley flys out to Athens for preliminary test    

23rd Jan - Tricksy & ChubbyHubby Holibobs to Kenya








Em - Consultation Appt  

25th Jan - Maj Loui comes home  

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Anniversary









2nd Feb - Loui and Maj Loui's review appointment with Dr Marfleet following level 1 immune tests  
Kitty's Wedding Anniversary









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay








Em - Off to Centre Parks









12th Feb - Emma's 40th birthday
















16th Feb - Tricksy at CGH for pre tx tests    

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









21st Feb - Sam 2007 Baby Due -









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









28th Mar - Isaac's !st Birthday









4th April - Kitty & Tomcat on holiday to Oz









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d    

22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO    

4th May - Rachel Egg Donation Reprofit  

7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party   

2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday 









16th August - Em going on her Cruise


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - thats great that you can come too   

So now its..... Me, Cath, Debs, Lisa, Julia, Shelley, Em & Kitty...and hopefully Cleo xxx 

Julia do you want me to pick you up?? if you don't mind going in my stinky car   a friend told me yesterday my car always stinks of horses!!! Si backed her up too!! Can't say I've ever really noticed it


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just to let you all know there will be no liz today, she's had to go into work    look forward to seeing the rest of you later xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Have a great time today everyone, wish i could come


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - what time is it again today, im going    i think!
And would you like me to bring anything?


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Is this a private/closed group? I am expecting to be starting treatment soon through the NHS and I assume it will be done at ISIS in Colchester. I was hoping to get some info about what to expect. Should I be somewhere else??! 

Shortie


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs and everyone - hope you're having a nice time. 

Shortie - welcome to the thread. We're definitely not a closed group so come and join us. We're all a little potty but the ladies on here have become some of my best friends in the world they are so amazing. 

Do you live in Colchester then? Treatment at ISIS on the NHS is good. They don't treat you any differently to private patients and the nurses are lovely. Any questions, just post them on here and you'll get plenty of answers.

Loui - how did you get on at Care? Hope the new house is ok and that Holly and you are settling in nicely. 

Gotta go, 9 8yr olds await


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks CathB! I live just outside of Colchester and have been TTC for almost 2 yrs now. DF has issues with his swimmers although I have been given the all clear (Day 3/5 & 21 bloods, U/S & HyCoSy). We are due to see the specialist for the 2nd time on the 9th of Feb to see if DF's #'s have improved since he started taking vits in October. It's all a bit stressy, as DF is rubbish about talking about things and I just want to have some answers as to what we're gonna do. The Doc has been fairly vague so far as to the best plan of action (she's just ordered more tests etc), so am hoping to get some info out of her now she has all the results back. Do any of you ladies have fellas with bad motility or morph? What kind of treatments are you having? Is IUI a liklihood do you think? Our numbers are 36mil count, 35% motility & 5% morph   .

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all, just want to say thanks to Julia (and Alex), Rachel, Em, and bhopes for coming over today, hope you enjoyed the cakes. sorry about the traffic, hope the journey home was better.

Shortie - welcome to the thread, my DH has a v.low sperm count <1million and we have had ICSI.  I'm not sure where they draw the line between IVF and IUI to be honest, but hope you get some answers at your consult in feb, or one of the girls on here might know.

see the rest of you on thurs, can't wait!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shortie - I think there's always a chance with IUI but I have to say that my experience of IUI at Colchester General left me thinking it was a waste of time. It's not timed to coincide with ovulation (unless it's changed since I had it) as they fit you in on the Mon or Thurs nearest the middle of the cycle. nor was the sperm washed so it was really a case of pot luck and I wish I'd realised from the outset what it should have been like rather than wasting months of getting my hopes up. Hope you get some answers at your next consultation. 

Piepig & co, glad you had a nice time. Am also looking forward to Thurs.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

PiePig, Thank you so much for having us over this afternoon. It was lovely to see you, Rachel, Emma and Bhopes and the cakes were delicious. Sorry Alex was grumpy - I blame the teeth! He fell asleep as soon as he was in the car and is still sleeping so I guess it was just bad timing. Thanks for feeding him PiePig, hopefully you will be feeding your own this time next year! Sorry we missed you Liz, hope to catch up with you soon.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

glad you had a nice meet today

Tricksy thanks for putting my dates on. Love the name you've given my dh 

Loui hope everything going well for you

shortiesmith welcome, we had 4 goes at iui unsucessfully and i now wish i'd gone straihgt to ivf but they suggested iui and it is alot cheaper than ivf, but iui did work for a friend of mine at isis, which is why i went there in the first place. Good luck anyway.

Hope you're all having a nice weekend

love to all kittyx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - thank you so much for the tea and cakes today, it was all lovely, and thank dh again for making such a great job of getting the house cat hair free for me, i really do appreciate it. Was lovely to see you and     for your bfp hunny - see you thurs - will speak to you about where to meet  

Rachel - was lovely to see you too, you look well and im glad that you are feeling a little more positive about your next cycle  

Julia & Alex - was lovely to see you both too, cant beleive how big Alex is getting, and it would have been a shame if he had been asleep all the way through the visit so im glad he wanted lots of cuddles  

Bhopes - it was lovely to finally meet you hun  

Kitty - i think you are the last one for me to meet, oh apart from Loui, look forward to meeting you on thursday  

Cath - how did it go with th 8year olds? xx

Shortie - cant help much with iui, but welcome you to the thread and when Cath said we are all potty - its quite true   but we are lovely too  

Lisa - did you get your new vroom vroom today??

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend
Love to all
Em x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

sounds like i missed another great meet. I am really hoping to be there on thursday as i'm missing you all!!

Shortie - welcome to the thread. Must say my experience of IUI was prety much the same as caths. But we did it as we were on the waiting list for IVf and thought we might as well give it a go while we wait. 

Piepig - glad you had a good day, its good to do something to pass the time.

I've had another relaxing day. DH lit a fire and i've spent the day relaxing and reading. Spotting seems to be easing   so think i will go back to work on monday, what do you think??

Not a lot on tv tonight is there? Can't get in to demons.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Debs - PUPO so glad for you and the embies quality is brilliant. I think just some hot chocolate now and then will make them in tip top state   Sorry I couldn't make it today (this weekend we are spending time with DH's family who are staying with us), sounds like you had a brilliant time.

Rachel - I undestand what you mean about work, this is definitely a distraction especially as in your case you know that you are helping so many people with their own problems    You are doing really well and are so generous to be happy for your friend from ARGC   sorry, can't do Wednesday for a run as going out after work, may be able to do Friday but I can't tell in advance - I have to go to a work meeting in Cambridge and not sure when I get back ... Can I text you on the day about it?

Cath - how annoying about Cosmo! Hope DH missed it somehow.

Tricksy - sounds like you have loads to do before your hols, so roll on two weeks before you soak the sun.

Cleo - very glad to hear about your scan, the baby is growing so quickly!

Lisa - did you get the new car today?

Em, Julia, Liz, Shelley - hello!!!

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning 

Glad you all had a good time at Piepigs    I had a lovely day yesterday, picked up my car which i'm really pleased with just got to get used to driving it now      Wish the weather would get a bit warmer,  Had a nice time at my nieces birthday party too i made my first ever birthday cake from scratch (I now i'm nearly 40 and thats terrible   ) 

Debs - Glad you had a nice time yesterday,  I meant to say the other day your cats are lovely,  Your ginger ones so fluffy

Julia - Are you bringing Alex on Thursday i think i'm the only one who hasn't had a cuddle with him  

Cleo - Don't rush back to work too quickly hun i personally wouldn't go back till all spotting has stopped  

Tricksy - How was your party? Are you nursing a hangover? BTW i never thought your car smelled of horse  

Shortie - Welcome to the thread,  I would second what Cath said about IUI i had a couple through Isis which were monitored so they were good  but i had IUI through the general and they don't even conincide it with ovulation its all guess work and not worth doing.  Hope you get some more info at your consultation.  You are definately in the right place for information i wish i had found this site when i first started out as i've learnt more on here and theres always someone who has either been through it who can help.

Rivka - You sound really busy hun - When do your relatives go back home?

B - Sorry meant to say the other day,  My last treatment at Isis was for a FET so let me know if you've got any questions,  I did a medicated one which is really easy compared to straight IVF,  with mine i didn't have enough to take them to blast.

Rachel - Did you have a nice meal out the other night - where did you go?  

Loui - Hope the move went well hun and your settling in,  How did your consultation go?

Cath - Did you survive the 8 year olds?

Right i'm off to check my lottery tickets - wish me luck  
love Lisa xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - the car sounds fab, and the cake. 

Rivka - glad you're having a nice time with dh's family. 

Cleo - glad the spotting is easing up. Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday. Agree with you re Demons - was really looking forward to it but it was rubbish last week. 

Debs - I disagree with your dh and think the embies, which are v advanced piglets, will definitely be telling you what they need and you should give in to their every demand  

Bit nippy out there today. Had a nice walk with the dogs and managed not to fall over. I also survived the 8 year olds but by the time I got home I was so spaced from tiredness that I wasn't fit to remember my name let alone do anything. Back in work this afternoon and not looking forward to it as am on shift with the nastiest bloke going. Just trying to think of the double time and that I'm lucky to have a good job. A friend of ours got made reduntant during the week and is finding new opportunities are hard to come by. 

Enjoy your Sundays. 

Cathie x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

hope you are all having a nice lazt sunday lay-in.  i'm off to the supermarket in a mo to get some ingredients for John to cook for tea using his nintendo DS cooking guide - should be interesting.
thanks for all the compliments on our cats, you'd never have guessed that the ginger one was a farm cat that we got from the rspca when he was only a kitten.....think his mum must have found a nearby persian to mate with or something.

cath - hope your shift with mr nasty is not too bad, my dad has been made redundant too, it is not a good time to be looking for a job is it.

lisa - glad you love your car....what colour is it? glad the cake went well and your nieces party was a success.

rivka - whats happening with your adoption journey now, it is just a case of waiting for the next step?  hope its all going well

Cleo - sounds like a lovely day relaxing in front of the fire, if you have any doubts about going back to work I wouldn't go, glad the spotting seems to be easing, roll on 20wk scan!

Em - did you have a look at the asda parking on the way home?


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me to say it was lovely to see those of you who made it to Debs yesterday and thanks again Debs to you and your DH for your hospitality and lovely cakes   .  It seems there are a lot of you going on Thursday now too so I am   that I can't make it then too.

Shortie - welcome to the thread.  I had IUI a few years back but not locally as we were living in London at that point- at the time DH and I were in the 'unexplained' category and they also put me on clomid to boost our chances although many moons later we now know the problem is with me and was not the solution to our IF, but from what I have read (the NICE guidelines have a lot of info on tx) if it is done properly it can work for couples where a lower sperm count if not too low is the problem and is better if the sperm is washed etc, but I completely agree with Cath and the others if they are not going to schedule the IUI for when you are ovulating I think it would be a waste of time/money if you have to pay and also emotionally you still get your hopes up for such tx and it is a lot to put yourself through based on guesswork.  I would speak to the doctor about how they do it (and if it would be at the General or the ISIS may make a difference) if this is recommended before making a decision.  Statistically IVF is also much more successful but it is far more expensive (if you are paying) and a more invasive and emotional procedure too.

Debs - John's cooking guide sounds interesting -  Let us know how it goes!

Loui - how are you doing?  Has the move gone well?  Have you had your initial consult at Care Notts?  I am looking forward to hearing your news and am I right in thinking your DH is back this week?  Bet you can't wait to see him.

Rivka - I'm afraid I can't do Friday now for a run as my Mum is coming down for the weekend - she wasn't supposed to be coming till Saturday but is now coming a night early - I can do tomorrow though if that is any good?  If not we'll sort something out for next week.

Lisa - we went to the NorthHill Hotel in Colchester on Friday for some food - it opened about a month ago I think and it was quite nice although nothing special if that makes sense - think I prefer the Lemon Tree (similar type of food but nicer and better atmosphere) but it is always good to try somewhere different in walking distance from our house!  Glad your cake turned out OK - hopefully it will be the first of many and good practice for when you have your own child!

Cleo - glad the spotting is easing off - I would only go back to work though if you are not going to worry too much about it - will you be able to take it easy in work if you do go back?  otherwise it may be better to be less stressed and stay at home.

Emma - I saw on ******** you didn't sleep that well again last night   - hope that you get a better night tonight.  

Anyway better go - DH is doing some ironing   and making me feel guilty for getting out of the housework!

Hello to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Glad u all had a good time at Debs, wish I had been there   I hate not been able to drive, I miss out on so many meets. Hopefully once I've been on my medication for a year I can start my driving lessons  .

Anyway a quick catch up.

Debs - how are u doing hun? Hope the little 1's are snuggling in tight for the next 9 months.

Rachel - I hate doing the ironing, so it doesn't get done unless it needs it   straight out of the dryer then folded up (ok I'm a cheat).

Cath - Hope the nasty bloke wasn't too nasty. Well done on not falling over.

Lisa - Well done on making ur 1st birthday cake. And hope u've got used to the new car.

Rivka - Hope ur doing well hun.

Cleo - I'm hating missing all these meets, Hope ur well?

Ems - Hope hubby is still giving u those massages 

Tricksy - Thanks hun for adding my dates. Hope ur not getting too cold seeing to Cropi.

Hi Kitty, little mo and Shelley and any1 else I've missed.

Had a busy w/end. Putting a bed together, what a pain, was short some pieces and had to go off to screwfix. What was supposed to take 2 hours, took about 4 and it was only supposed to b a 2 man job, ended up 4 off us giving it a go  . And today my home phone decided to stop working and we had to pop out again to buy another 1  .

Isaac is still not sleeping through yet   which is making me really snappy with the boys. He's very active during the day and sometimes only has 1 sleep. So I don't understand y he's not sleeping through yet. Dan doesn't hear him, so its always left up to me. 

Thats all for now, Isaac is getting tired.

Love Jo xxx

Sorry for the moan.

p.s Sorry Shortie, welcome to the thread hun, yes were all crazy but were nice with it lol


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jojo - sorry that Issac is still getting you up at night, its hard isn't it? my ds took a whole year to go through the night, sorry its all left up to you hun  

Rachel - do men iron   - thanks for your words about my lack of sleep  

Debs - couldnt see any signs at asda when i drove past but it was dark, will look in the week - hope your meal went ok tonight, im interested in how it works cos my dh bought me that for Christmas  

As Rachel said, i posted on ** that i was still awake at 4am so feeling pretty wreaked now - just had dinner, so will try to have a nice relaxing bath and convince my dh of one of his lovely massages again  

Love to all


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

the cooking didn't happen, DH couldn't find a recipe that was easy but also that he would eat so I told him it was pointless to cook for me if I was just gonna have to cook for him after.  will give it another go another day.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh dear Debs - maybe another time then


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

i've had another day chilling and relaxing!! have decided not to go into work tom and go back tuesday instead. The trouble is with my job you can't really take it easy. I'm on my feet most of the day and don't get much of a break as i'm preparing for lessons during morning break and lunch, so i might sit for 30 mins and scoff lunch. Its worse if i'm down for an assembly and every monday i do break duty. Plus dealing with all the panning and marking... its never ending. So i'm being selfish and putting me and my baby first. 

Deb - shame about your dinner hun, hope you still had something nice?? when you back at work??


Love to all Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I did us roast chicken in the end, i'm back at work tomorrow, but really don't wanna go, esp when i discovered that i'm working sat too so its gonna be a v.long week    oh and you're not being selfish, you are being sensible xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks hun, you're right. Sensible is a better way of putting it. Just feel bad for the kids. Your dinner sounds lovely. It does sound like a long week at work though!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello everyone   

Hope that you've all had a good weekend?? I've had a good one, a nice chilled Friday night, saw my Dad yesterday morning, had a freezing cold lesson yesterday afternoon, did Simons VAT when I got back, went to see some friends last night and went to a party. Had 3 (rather large) drinks and was sozzled   got home at 2am and slept in until 10   Then went for lunch at Banquet with Si and my Mum. Its been lovely. Now ready for my last full week at work before we go on holiday   I'm only working until Thursday lunchtime next week so the countdown has begun. My list of stuff is still getting longer rather than shorter but hey ho I'll get there  

Debs - I hope that your taking it easy even if John isn't forthcoming with his culinery attempts  

Em - Has T given you that massage yet   always a good way to go to sleep  

JoJo - Fingers crossed you get some sleep tonight, it must be so hard when little Isaac is not sleeping through   I don't get cold down the yard, you should see me!!! Full fleece lines chaps, fleece lined boots, at least a tshirt, jumper, gilet and coat, scarf, gloves and hat   I look like I've just walked off the catwalk........not  

Rachel - shame that you can't make Thursday hun, you'll be missed  

Cath - hope that work is ok for you tonight   it was nippy today but a lot warmer than it has been. The wind is getting up though and the rain is coming   think i'd rather have the freezing cold than wet and windy 

Lisa - The party was good, we didn't get there until 10....or should I say my friend and I didn't get their until 10, the blokes didn't make it!! They ended up staying home to look after the girls (their children) and played Rock Star   and Ruth and I went. Its such a small world, they are mine and Si's friends really but Ruth saw someone there who she knows really well!! Well done you on making a birthday cake, I wouldn't know where to start.....well I would I'd go to Tesco!!!

Rivka - hope that your having a nice time with dh's family, you will be missed on Thurday too  

Cleo - How are you feeling?? My friend who is also pregnant had her scan on Tuesday and they put her forward to 13 weeks. She too had a scare on friday when she had a bit of spotting. She went to her doctor who sent her to the EPU (who close at 1pm  ) so she went to one of the wards who had a poke about and said everything looks fine and to go home and rest. She had got a 2nd scan on Tuesday just to check all ok. Are you going back to work this week?? 

Kitty - Hope you've had a good weekend?? looking foward to seeing you on Thursday too  

Little Mo - Great to see that your coming on Thursday, are you going to bring Alex?? Its been ages since I saw him....well it seems like that!! 

Shortiesmith - welcome to our group, your more than welcome to join. We have been on this thread for almost 3 years now and we have all become very good friends, in real life not just on here. We all share our ups and downs and I've found invaluable support as we all understand how we are thinking and feeling. Most of us are from Colchester, we are a bit mad but it often helps   

Ok gotta go, I think that i've got everyone?? 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all!

Hope you've all had fab weekends.

Piepig- sorry I didn't get on the boards before now but I wanted to say thanks so much for having us all over on Sat.  Had a really lovely time    Hope you're doing ok and work is easy for you this week    

Rachel - thanks for the lift, DVDs and book - really appreciate it.  Hope Sat evening went well and you had a good time x

Lisa - how's the new car?  Thanks for letting me know about the FET - might pm you some questions if that's ok?    Any news on the lottery wins?     that it's a big one  

Shortie - welcome to the thread!  Everyone on here is so nice and welcoming I wouldn't know where I would be now without the girls on here.  We're in a similar situation to you - with very very low count.  At our NHS appointment I asked about IUI but they said they didn't do it    then I found out that the count needs to be over a certain amount (12 million, I think) which we were no where near so went straight to ICSI.  Hope your appointment goes well and you get some answers from your consultant.  I would say you do need to push them for answers - well that's what we've found.

Sorry this is only a short post as work is really busy  .   to everyone else hope you've all had lovely weekends.

Love

Bx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

My word - you guys have been chatting together for 3 years?! Thats great. I have been on a few other sites and charting on one since March last year, but it is mostly American and not particularly relevant when it comes to advice on tx. 

Thank you for welcoming me! I wanted to get some inside info as to what to expect at the next apt. I really don't like the sound of the NHS's idea of IUI! I will definitely be speaking with the Dr about that (if it's suggested as an option), I don't see the point of wasting time and hope on dodgy methods! We are seeing Dr Marfleet, who I understand has been around in the area for years. She seems nice enough, but I think she kinda put me on edge a little and I didn't ask as much as I wish I had! I also don't like talking about what I have learnt too much infront of DF, as he thinks I am obsessed! I am just not sure how bad our swimmer problems are. He is pretty much a closed book when it comes to talking about TTC, which I find hard because I am the opposite. I understand that he feels like our problems are his fault and he has made the odd stupid comment about me going and finding someone else - which I've made perfectly clear to him is NOT an option!  . But he is unwilling to consider paying thousands of £ for tx which is not guaranteed to give us a family and he is not up for adoption. I think the further we go with things the more open he will become to other options. But I am frightened that if we don't make something happen then we could end up childless and that is not something I am just not ready to consider. 

We are lucky in that I don't think we have to pay for treatment as I am the right age and we have a known problem. I will just have to lose a few pounds in weight cos I've got a bit 'comfy'! I understand that as of April, the local PCT will be offering 3 funded IVF cycles which is useful too! 

Sorry if I've gone on a bit! If anyone has any advice as to what I should expect at the next apt with Dr Marfleet, or any other comments, I would really appreciate them. Also - if you think I am a moany old moo, please feel free to tell me that too!! 

Shortie


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome Shortie. I agree with everyone, we are all lovely and there are a few who are slightly mad   but lovely with it.

Sorry, I don't have any experience of IUI as DH's swimmers were rubbish and I had ovulation problems, but from the sound of it it sounds very hit and miss on the NHS. I think the best thing is to write down your concerns so that you don't feel overwhelmed in the consultation and can remember everything you want to know. I am sure everyone will agree that all DH's with fertility problems are similar to yours in that they don't like talking about things and will make comments about finding someone else to have children with. This group is so supportive in that respect as we sometimes have meet ups with partners/hubbies included and they find it useful talking to other men in a similar situation. I am sure that many of us on here whose hubbies have been to meet ups will agree that they have benefited talking to others about infertility issues. As you say, women talk about stuff but it takes a lot more for men to open up it seems. (our big meet ups usually include alcohol so this helps too!  ) Also you say he won't consider adoption or IVF but he may come to a different conclusion once he talks about things with those who have been through it and come out the other side. 

Talking of meet ups, shall we arrange a date for our Clarice House evening? I would like to be able to lose a few pounds first before I make you all endure the sight of me in a swimming cossie, so late Feb/early March onwards would be good for me. What do you all think? Any suggestions of a date?

Righto, best get on. The diet has not been going too well since the weekend (lots of alcohol, Chinese, fry up for breakfast, lovely cake at Debs' house, Creme Eggs - I don't think I need to go on!) so I need to get back into that.

Have a nice evening everyone. Tricksy, I love the pics on ********, very artistic. The countryside was beautiful with all that frost, it is the frostiest I have ever seen it. I would love a lift on Thursday if that is still okay. Not sure if I will bring Alex, he is a bit grumpy at the moment due to teeth trying to come through so I will probably leave him at home, although I could bring him and get Gordon to come and collect him after half an hour or so, will think about that. There are going to be loads of us on Thursday, I am looking forward to it.

Debs, how are you feeling today? Hope you are feeling good but not overdoing it. I quite fancy that cooking DS thing. I see Jamie Oliver has one out too which looks good.

Lisa, glad the new car is lovely, you will have to come over and show it off one day.

Cleo, did you go back today or did you stay at home and watch Wanted Down Under? Is your house still on the market or have you had a change of plan about going to Oz at the moment?

Shelley, are you free at all this week or next for a visit? Let me know when you have some spare time and you can have a cuddle with Alex.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals for everyone else, got to go and sort the washing out - it is overflowing at the moment.

See you all soon.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

i've been off work today and called my midwife for some more advice re the spotting. She said to stay off work or a few more days and see how it goes. If i'm really concerned they said go to the EPU for another scan. Gonna try and hold out for a few more days and hope the spotting stops completely. Can't beleive i'm off work again, feeling very guilty.  

Shortie - Dr Marfleet was ok but their resources at the general are limited. When u get to ISIS things are much better. We only accepted IUI because we had to wait so long for IVF and thought we might as well try something. The iui is without drugs etc and when i asked why they just said that don't have the resources there. Wishing you oads of luck.

Love to all Cleo xxxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Cleo - Thanks you the info on IUI at the General, did you self fund to get to ISIS or is it where everyone one from the General gets sent on the NHS? I am assuming that's what happens! I don't really have a clue   ! Can I ask how long you had to wait for IVF? Thanks for wishng me luck - I am sending some back to you and hope your spotting stops sharpish!  

Julia - MY DF is happy to go through IVF - BUT he doesn't want to pay for it. Not because we can't afford it, but because it's not guaranteed. If it was, then he'd pay. But his theory is perfect for adoption - it is more certain than IVF, and cheaper I expect, but he just can't get his head around loving someone elses child (which I don't get at all!). He knows people from before we got together who spend tens of thousands on unsuccessful tx and ended up breaking up because of it.  I've tried to explain that every couple is different and we don't know what their issues were, but he is ALWAYS right! Bless him, I've been doing a lot of nodding since I met him just to shut him up!

I feel kinda like I'm cheating jumping in on you ladies when I'm not actually at the clinic yet!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shortie - don't worry about being on this thread, it is full of people at all different stages. Isis is the place that everyone gets referred to at the moment. we first saw Dr Marfleet in january 2006 and had our first cycle in July/August 2007. We had one private go and then 2 self funded.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

phew, well home from what felt like a long day at work, I did take it easy though and put my feet up at every opportunity.  embies are 6 days old now so i'm hoping they will be implanting soon  

really looking forward to seeing you all for a natter on thurs!

Cleo - don't feel guilty, take all the time you need and rest up. Hope that spotting stops soon, my friend bled all through her pregnancy and everything was fine, dunno if you find it reassuring to hear stories like that or not?

shortie - don't apologise for joining the thread when you've not even been to isis...nor have I    I ended up at bourn hall in cambs, but had made such good friends with the girls on here I've stuck around.

Julia - Clarice house meet sounds great, feb and march are a bit busy for me but depending on when its decided to go I will do my utmost to go too.

love to all


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi all

I am thinking about having DIUI at Isis. Have been to an open evening and all the staff seem really friendly. 

Wondered if you had any advice about what to expect / what the clinic is like?

Hope you don't mind me joining you all  

Thanks and good luck to all currently on treatment  

Krissi


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Krissi,

i haven't had IUI at ISIS but i have had 3 rouds of IVF. I have always found them to be friendly and helpful. Good luck!!

Cleo xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - hunny stop feeling guilty, you have come so far and been through so much to get you bfp - just look after you and bubs, you are all that matters now  

Krissi - you are welcome to the thread - dont know much about IUI but can honestly say that the nurses and cons are all lovely at ISIS - hope you stick around and we can support you through your treatment  

Piepig - you make sure you are looking after yourself and those little piglets, would you like me to drive on thursday if  you will have been at work?

Julia - give us some dates and i will hopefully be able to come, did you say its a friday evening thing?

Shortie - as has already been said, we are all at different stages of treatment, but we have all made such good friends and i know for one i could not have got through the last 2years without this board - so you are always welcome

Tricksy - sounds like you had a lovely weekend hun, tried the massage last night but it didnt work  

Must dash - still not cleared up from dinner  

 everybody else
Emms


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171113.0#new

for bhopes, missing you, can you join us yet?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for putting that on for Bhopes Julia  

Forgot to say, can someone send me some positive vibes cos going to hospital for prolactin test again tomorrow, it needs to be below 700  for me to do another ivf cycle


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Little Mo - noooooooo I still can't get on the board.   I've done the sign up request but I get an error message with you don't have access    Hope you guys are doing well!  Had a shock yesterday when on MILs scales which measures body fat too..... and OMG...... was it high!!!!  

Dakota - am I doing anything wrong?  

Angel                                    here's for you hun x

Sorry gotta dash - just got in  

Love

Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello everyone

Cleo - Aww hun put yourself first and stop feeling guilty i know its hard as Em said you are all that matters now not the job  

Em - Good luck tomorrow hun         

Debs - The piglets are 6 days old     Glad your putting your feet up at every opportunity  

B - I got absolutely zilch on the lottery    Never mind always next week hey,  Any questions hun just pm me    Shame you can't make the meet on Thursday  

Krissi - Welcome the thread,  I had a IUI at Isis and it is a lot easier than IVF as you don't have to go through the egg collection etc.,  I think they may recommend IUI if you've got no problems with your cycles etc.,  When i did IUI i had a natural IUI but you can have medicated or natural - Good luck with your treatment  

Julia - Clarice House meet sounds great,  Mid to end of April i won't be able to do (DE treatment) but Feb,March or beg of April's fine. I'd love to pop over and see you and meet Alex, you'll have to let me know what days your not busy  

Shortie - I 2nd and 3rd what everyone else has said, we're all at different stages on this thread and it doesn't matter whether your at Isis or not, evryone is really friendly and it helps to speak to people going through the same things as you.

Rachel - Nice to have a quick natter on ** tonight  

Hello everyone  
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just come to see if your all ok?? This is going to be a me post tonight sorry 

Had a really ****e day today  cried lots and I don't _really_ know why. I don't normally let stuff get to me but today it has. I reversed into a post this morning and broke the back light on my car, got ready to go for a ride in the pee'ing rain but Cropi took exception to my friends horse sticking her bum at her and double barrelled her  (both back legs at the same time kicking out....very hard and very high ) luckily just got her on the bum but I was shaking, they were lucky not to of hurt each other. The other guy who was coming with us was firstly late and he didn't really want to go out in the rain, told him not to come if he didn't want to but we were going. Cropi kept chewing the wood really badly, I kept telling her off, smacking her, telling her off and smacking her again but she didn't take a blind bit of notice and I swear she kept giving me dirty looks, she really doesn't like me very much at the moment  We did get out for a ride but the guy who didn't really want to go just wanted to go hell for leather around the block to get it done as soon as possible. The ride was crap, I didn't enjoy it, I was stressed, kept telling Cropi off and when we got back I just grabbed her dinner, took her back to her field and sat in her shelter with her while she ate her dinner....she was still giving me dirty looks!! she is very pi$$ed with Mummy at the moment 

I did manage to cook a yummy yummy soup for dinner and had a damn good cry to Si down the phone and a huge hug when we came in (with 2 bags of cream eggs  to make me feel better!) I feel totally drained and on the verge of crying all night. I think I need some sleep 

Sorry for the winge guys, lots of love to you all

Tricksy xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tricksey      sweetie sorry you had such a bad day, hope a good cry with Si helped.

Cleo - glad all was good on Friday hope bleeding has stopped now!

Deb - congrats on being PUPO I am sure this is your time    

Shelley - you all packed yet, not long now!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all good.

Sorry me bit coming up just found out yet another couple (who we are not keen on does not help) are 12 wks pg at first went on the oh who cares now DH and I have had a fall out and I feel really upset (I have saying for WEEKS that they are - how do we know these things)- feelings of pure frustration and anger, why can't I just get pg everyone else finds it so easy and makes me believe even more that it will never be me, the numbers do not stack up! Just wish it could all be over so sick of it all but this is never gonna go away is it!?!

Sorry guys hardly on now days and only post when down I am so sorry you are all such great suporters I just hope I can return the favour when I am in a better place   

LOL Spangle xxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Tricksy;
I'm so sorry you are feeling down, sounds like your holiday can't come soon enough eh!! Maybe Cropi nos you are going on holiday and is sulking cos she is off to boot camp!!! Wish I could give you a big hug Just think only 11 days till you are in the sun. Take care xx

So sorry I missed you all on sat was very annoyed about work. Hope we can meet up again soon.

Hi to newbies,
We had icsi at isis and now have a beautiful little girl can't fault the nurses.

bhopes:
When I had fet we took 2day embies to blasties although it didn't work we went from 8 to 2 so did pick the strongest. But like you say yours have been through a lot maybe ask when you go for your baseline scan.

Spangle:

  I'm so sorry hun Men are can be so insensitive some times and just don't have a clue what we go through sometimes and how hard it is for us and it will happen for you hun but I wish I could tell you when. Take care hun 

Take care all

liz x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just popping on to give tricksy a huge   and spangle   and to wish em goodluck   with her prolactin today


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Deb- had a cr*p nights sleep, was still awake at 2am - trying to be relaxed about it and i know stress doesnt help the result


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em -   you poor thing. Have had bad sleep myself lately so you have my sympathies. Good luck with your appt today. 

Spangle -   It's just so hard when other people get pg   And we're hypersensitive to any signs of pg so usually guess before it's anounced. Hope you and dh are able to sort it out later.  

Tricksy -   you poor thing. Hope Cropi is better behaved for you today. At least you'll be in the sun relaxing soon. 

Cleo - the others are definitely right, you need to not feel guilty about not being at work and focus on keeping you and your baby fit and healthy. 

B - hope you can get on the belly buddies soon. It's not the same without you there. 

Krissi - I've not had IUI at ISIS but having read what they do, and knowing the nurses, it sounds pretty good. The nursing staff are lovely there, they always remember who you are and you never feel like a number rather than a person. 

Hello everyone else. Suffering from lack of sleep myself at the mo. I just don't seem to be able to drop off and stay off. Finally found my sleeping tabs last night but it still took 3 hours to kick in  I'm sure they'l work better tonight, just need more energy to get stuff done around here and I feel like falling over after a few mins doing something. Enough me, got to go walk the dogs.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

all around I think.

Hi to the newbies and welcome to the mad house.

Ems - Good luck with the appointment today, hope all is well, do u find out the results today aswell?

B - Ditto here what Cath said.

Tricksy - Do u think Cropi knew u was having a bad day? 

Liz - hope u are well, and Faith had a good xmas. Isaac still had pressies to open on boxing day too.

Spangle - Top of the page is for u too hun. We all need to let of steam sometimes and yes this thread tends to get it, thats what were here for.

Piepig - how are u coping with the 2WW hunny?

Hi to every1 who I've missed.

Isaac woke me up every hour on the hour on Sunday night/morning. Last night was much better, he only woke me at 12.10 and 1.15, I thought oh no not another night, but then that was it until 6 this morning  . 

Love to every1.

jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Tricksy -   I do hope you had a better day today, it sounds like everything was getting on top of you so no wonder you were upset. Wish I can give you a real hug now.

Spangle -   also wish this was a real one, it's so hard when friends are pg, it seems to rub it in for us (especially if they are not very nice to you), your time will definitely come but the wait is so difficult.

Em -   for your prolactin test, I hope you get the results soon and that they are good levels.

Cathie - I think you are over-working again, poor you to have bad sleep, hope it's better today.

Jo - I hope Isaac settles soon, it must be difficult for you all this broken sleep, take care hun.

Debs - thinking about you loads and sending a huge amount of     hope the 2ww is not too bad.

Cleo - as everyone said you are more important than the job, just take care of yourself and baby, you'll be back at work giving your best as I know you always do.

Sorry I haven't been on here much, still busy also things have been rather stressful lately - dad is unwell, in and out of hospital, and there are some in-laws issues putting undue pressure on us (I wish they understood what happens in our lives, after all they are on holiday!). Also the adoption actions have been postponed for these weeks (we wanted to concentrate on the family and also give ourselves a little break) and we are in a limbo which does not help either.
Have been crying on Saturday - tried not to, and unfortunately it didn't make people more sympathetic... - and last night cried myself to sleep with all the stress. DH is his usual sweet and helpful self, trying to do everything right for everyone (and unfortunately not getting a lot of appreciation from them either).
Sorry for the whinning and much love to you all,

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Rivka hunny, please try and remember what I said, This will all b forgotten once u have ur baby in ur arms. I don't know if this helps, but I read it somewhere "Its not the pregnancy u want, its a family" I hope this helps.   

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - you poor thing going through all this stress when you should be relaxing with family. It's not fair that they make you feel this way. Bless dh for trying to keep everyone happy. Sending lots of   for your dad.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

just wanted to say im looking forward to seeing some of u thursday,looks like there may be lots of hugs to be passed arounds thursday nite as so many of us are feeling very down.a good hug helps alot,well i have loads to give out.thinking about u all.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I need that hug Shelley, work today is a pile of <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZKxdm011MXGB%2526i%253D1%252F1%255F4%255F127%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







My head is pounding, my back is killing me and I want to go home 

lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Tricksy - Sounds like you sure need your holiday           It'll be here before you know it and you'll be relaxing loads in much warmer climbs.  x

Angel/Cath/JoJo - sorry you've not been sleeping well - it's rotten when that happens.  Try some gentle stretching before you go to bed, that has helped me before in the past.  x Hope you got on ok today Angel x

Rivka - so sorry things are piling up around you.  Hope you can get some you time where you can relax a little.  If you fancy popping over for a cuppa, you're more than welcome or perhaps a bit of a local walk just to get some fresh air? x

Spangle - don't apologise sweetie, we've all been through similar problems with OHs and other people getting PG without them knowing what we've been through.  And they do seem to say the most insensitive things. It is so hard but we're here with you hun x

Sorry I can't make Thurs but here's a big FF hug from me to you all                                                    

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Big hugs to everyone, sounds like everyone is having a bit of a hard time at the moment. Tricksy, I hope a good cry and some creme eggs helped the other day. It sounds like Cropi is being a naughty girl, she must sense that you are going away again soon. It sounds like you had a really horrid day. Hope the headache and backache abate soon. Looking forward to catching up with you all on Thursday.

Rivka, I can't believe that your in-laws ignored the fact you were so upset. Hope you feel better soon. 

Ems, good luck with the prolactin level today. 

Spangle, I am sorry to hear you were upset about the pregnancy anouncement. It is hard listening to peoples news and congratulating them, when it is the only thing in the world that we wish for ourselves. Hope you and DH are okay now. Men just don't understand do they?

PiePig, how is the 2WW going? Slowly I bet! Hope you are okay.

Cleo, you are doing the right thin, looking after yourself and the baby. You are a very caring person thinking about the kids at school, but you have to put your own baby first.

Hi to everyone else. Gotta dash now but hope to be on later xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon all,

tricksy -     I hope your holiday comes round quickly and you can get away from everyting for a while to destress. You lead such a busy life.

Spangle -   You know where i am hun. Thinking of you.

Rivka -     Sorry you have so much stress at the moment. I hope things get better soon.

Angel - good luck for today hun!

Piepig - hope work is a nice distraction from the 2ww.

I'm doing ok. Still got brown spotting which is driving me   Just wish it would stop so i could relax a little more. We have also run out of oil, we ordered some last week but it is taking them ages to deliver. So no hot water or heating except for the fire.  Still hoping to come on thursday and see you all.

Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi ladies was wondering if you could help??

i was wondering how many goes ivf you get if living in colchester?
see im in basildon essex at the mo and get 3 free goes but we want to move to clacton but i was thinking if i moved would i have to start all over again? or could i carry on with my treatment? 

hope yous can help xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoie - If you move to Colchester then from April you will also get 3 fresh cycles on the nhs. Do Basildon give 3 already I'm really surprised if that is the case. Ask away with questions here, there will always be someone here to help  

Cleo - Sorry your still having the spotting, what a pain and of course a constant worry for you   I really hope that you can come on Thursday, its been far too long since I've seen you  

Julia - Cropi is more than likely picking up on me being stressed   it certainly didn't cause her to kick my friends horse yesterday, that was a youngster trying be the top banana and Cropi reminded her in no uncertain terms that she was the top dog and not to mess with her......she's obviously got her Mum's temper  

Bhopes - My holiday certainly can not come round quick enough now....probably too quick and I won't have time to get everything done   no pleasing me   Shame you can't make Thursday  

Shelley - can't wait to see you on Thursday hun  

Rivka - poor you having no support from your inlaws   thats not good and very difficult when your all in the same house. How much longer are they with you?? could you not get out on Thursday night to give you a break?? 

Jojo - glad to hear that you had a better nights sleep last night, lets hope it continues  

Cath - You'll have to take your tablets at 6 so they kick in in time to get a decent amount of sleep   I hope you sleep better tonight  

Liz - I can not beleive that Faith is almost 2   where on earth have those last 2 years gone 

Em - How are you hun?? you need to try another massage tonight, maybe with a few extras to help you sleep   

Spangle - Hey hun, never apologise on here for moaning, or what you feel like is moaning...its not at all, you need to get things off you chest and we all understand how hard and heart breaking it is when friends fall pregnant at what seems the drop of a hat. I saw a status update on ** of an old school friend today that says....can't make up my mind weather to have another baby next year or get married    it just sucks, people just have no idea. Can you come on Thursday night?? Hope to see you then  

Well i am home now, thankfully. Work is so stressful at the moment, one of my clients is laying a lot of people off and its all down to me to sort it out and make sure its done properly. Not helped by the MD who is (rightly) infuriated at the ridiculous rules and regulations you have to go through. There is so much going on there its just making my head spin. Had to go to my Mums tonight as well as she's had a new pooter put in and I needed to reinstall the Sage, amazingly it went on like a dream with no hitches at all, I was very relieved! 

Ok I'm going to nip off as I need to find a disc to install some stuff on my new ickle laptop. I'm gettting used to it now its a lot easier to use  

No doubt I'll be back later, apologies for the rantings earlier   it really does help though doesn't it!!

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - im glad you are feeling better now - sending you a big hug anyway   ps dh is on nights the next 3 so will have to forgo the massage etc  

Cleo - hope you are up for thurs - would be lovely to see you

Little Moo Moo - got any ideas on some dates for Clarice house, is it a friday night? maybe we could start a dates chart if they only do it once a week we need to get it booked up  

B - thanks for my pm - hope you got mine too, you still not had any luck with out diet thread hun??

Cath - oh you poor thing not sleeping either, its sooooooo annoying isnt it? i lay in bed tossing and turning with loads of rubbish going around in my head (which i never remember in the morning   ) hope you have a better night tonight  

jojo - hope Issac lets you sleep tonight too -  

Spangle - we are here for you hunny    

Rivka - its all so so hard hunny, i know, and your not whineing, you have feelings and we are here to support each other sweetie -    

Well had my blood taken for prolactin test today, just gotta wait and see what the outcome is, should take a week. Had a call from ISIS and Cons appointment has been changed AGAIN, only to the monday after the friday we were going as apparantly Gideon now isnt having a clinic on the friday, i mean how does that work?   anyway there is nothing we could do, oh well apart from seeing Mr B on the friday or a lady con there, not sure who she is though!

Hope everyone else is ok
Love to all
Em xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - Does that mean Gidon has left??


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - no hun, we are seeing him on the monday!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have decided to delete my cons appointment ticker - got fed up having to keep changing the date


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Bhopes ~ you have done it right, you just have to wait for one of admin to give you access


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Em - sorry i didn't read your post properly, I thought that you had to see Mr B or Mrs wotsit chops!! Don't blame you for taking the ticker off


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Mrs Wotsit chops


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Em - Sorry your appointments been changed again! Wot a nightmare   Have you tried some lavender for sleeping?  

Debs - Hows the 2ww going - Are you feelingok? Sending you lots of positives    

Rivka - I'm so sorry your upset and your "outlaws" are not helping either and are giving you no sympathy or support, unfortunately i find that families they just don't understand and just feel awkward and don't know what to say so end up saying nothing at all or something really stupid that is just a windup,  When do they go home?  Like Tricksy said can't you escape on Thursday night? 

Tricksy - Love you pile of poo icon....it did make me laugh     Don't apologise for the rants this is what this board is for    Sorry works so bad thats all you need before you go on holiday it must be horrible sorting all the redundancy's out - Will your job be ok?

Spangle - Big hugs hun     I think everyone on this thread knows that horrible feeling when your friends just deliver that sucker punch and tell you there pregnant........it really sucks   

Zoie - Welcome to the board    I'm don't know about all the funding but i would have thought that if your in Essex you get the 3 go's whereever you are so could just change clinics  Not sure though maybe check with your gp? 

Cleo - Sorry the spotting hasn't stopped yet     hope it stops soon so you can relax.  Poor you with no oil hope your wrapped up with blankets  

Jo-Jo - Glad to hear you had a good sleep, OMG waking up every hour you must feel shattered  

Cath - Sorry your not sleeping well either , Hope the pills work tonight hun  

Right gotta shoot
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just a quickie, DH made me dinner   first time he's cooked me a proper meal and all thanks to the nintendo ds!  he made lasagne and it was lovely, did have to keep an eye on things though as some of the measures for ingredients that they give are a bit  

Em- shall i give you a ring about thurs tomorrow night?

xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya thanks girls for the quick replys xxx
wow its busy on here!! im on the st barts thread and its so quiet!!  
i think as im due to start d/r on the 14th of feb i might just get this one going and then ask about the moving thing!! but lets hope it works and then i can just move anyhow!

piepig- next thing for nentendo ds is how to run hot bubble baths and give massages!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your support. In-laws went back today so hopefully things will calm down. It's just so sad they were like that, because we were really looking forward to their holiday with us before they came ...

Tricksy - work does sound like a pain at the moment, glad you're going on holiday soon as you really deserve it. Rant away sweetie, it does help (I should know  ).

Cleo - hope the spotting goes away soon as it's such a worry for you.

Em - what a pain they changed your appt again!! They think you have no other committments in life ... 

Cathie - hope you had a better sleep last night (or today if you were working last night).

Zoie - good luck with d/regging exactly a month from today.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - what a poop (wish I had Tricksys icon!) that your appt has changed again. Did you manage to sleep any better last night? I always try to get up now if I'm tossing and turning as I find I get even more frustrated by lying there.  

Tricksy -   work sounds really horrid at the moment. 

Rivka - at least it's over for this visit now. Are you coming tomorrow? Please do, it would be lovely to see you and we can all compare nightmare family stories to make you laugh a bit.

Zoie - I think Rachel moved from another PCT and was allowed to continue with the same policy as before so you should be ok if you move. Thankfully Colchester is catching up with the rest of the country in offering 3 fresh cycles. 

Can't manage any more personals I'm afraid. I had a good nights sleep last night and woke up feeling refreshed and full of energy so took the dogs straight out for a walk before even having breakfast. BIG mistake. They found a rabbit or ten and disappeared so having left the house just before 9 I got home at 12   Admittedly I popped back at 11 to see if they'd made their own way home and picked up some brekkie but I'm now fit for nothing except the sofa or my bed   going to have my pre-nights nap a bit earlier than normal I think...


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - glad you had a better nights sleep hun but sorry you are so worn out after your walk - hope you get some rest before work, i had a much better night thank you, but think the vino helped  

Lisa - what do you do with the Lavender? put it on your pillow or something? hows your claw hand   

Rivka - hope you can get back to looking after you now and no one else, sorry you had such trouble with the inlaws   

zoie - like your idea about the next nintendo game  

Debs - yes give me a call hun, i havent had time to go to asda but think it may be better if we meet at the holiday inn instead, its probably easier for you anyway hun or i am happy to come and pick you up  

Off to the gym...........


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

Cath - OMG your naughty doggies   I would be so mad at them! Cassie will run off but never where we can't see her. She does ignore us when i call her which infuriates me, but when she does that she goes straight on her lead and we come home. Hope your day gets better.

Angle - when do your results come through hun? Ca't believe ISIS have changes your app again  , its unbelievable. You're right to hold out and see Giddon though, he seems take an real interest in his patients. 

Spotting sill there but not much and very browny clear stuff (sorry TMI). Also after umming and ahhing we bought a doppler. it arrived today and at first i couldn't even find my heartbeat let alone the baby's. But after a while i heard baby's! Still couldn't get mine though  

Back to work tom, still planning on coming tom night! Wont be there til 6.45/7pm though. Fish cakes for me too i think.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hmmm Cleo - hope you find your heartbeat soon   Great that you could hear the babys though. 

I was, and still am, furious with the girls, though it didn't help that the fog is so bad I could barely see 50 yards and probably would have found them much earlier had it been clear. Just had a lovely bath and now off for a snooze. Bliss!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cath - you realx hun. The fog is coming down here now too. Guess the girl are in the dog house! I hope i find my heartbeat soon too


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

What naughty doggys Cath   I bet you were fuming   The fog has really come down here as well and the temperature has dropped about 10c   I've got the farrier coming this afternoon, I hope he's not late  

Cleo - i really hope you can come tomorrow night, I love those fish cakes as well


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - Whats the name of the place we are going to?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

the crown at ardleigh hun xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Now that relatives left I am free tomorrow night, lovely Cath is giving me a lift, so I'm coming too! 
Really looking forward to see you all. 
Rivka xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka - glad you can make it hun! Seems like the crown is going to be busy tom night!! Hope there is a table big enough!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo,hello my darlin hope ur not looking at other boards or there will be       hope ur ok.xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

trying to be good but its sooo hard!! still back at work tom. you ok hun? xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

yeah not to bad cant stop thinking about next week.just dont know what to expect


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

It will all be good hun. Penny sounds lovely. Exciting hey!!!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks girl xxx
we are going to stay put untill we have done our first cycle and then hopefully we can move after


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Naughty doggies Cath! I am glad you found them though and managed to have a nice relaxing afternoon.

Cleo, which Doppler did you buy? I had an Angelsounds one and I did not have a heartbeat either, nor could I find Alex's either. 

Shelley, woohoo, not long now hun! Try not to be nervous, I am sure you will be in the best hands and everything will go so well. I can't wait to see you afterwards and hear all about it.

Tricksy, am I still okay for a lift tomorrow night? I am so looking forward to seeing everyone. Hope you had a better day today, and that the farrier did not keep you waiting.

Glad that you can make it Rivka, sounds like you need a good night out with some good buddies!  

Debs, is DH making dinner again tonight? Hope the 2WW is going quickly for you.

Well, there are going to be loads of us tomorrow night, I can't wait!! Has anyone heard from Louie since her move? I hope she has settled in okay.

Take care and have a good evening everyone xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening

Cleo - so pleased you managed to find bubs heartbeat, must be reassuring to be able to listen whenever you want, dunno why you can't find your though, maybe something to do with how it picks up the heartbeat ie. yours isn't surrounded in amniotic fluid  will be great to see you tomorrow

Em - will give you a ring about 7ish i reckon

rivka - great you are able to come tomorrow too

julia - having the leftover lasagne from yesterday for tea tonight  

cath - your dogs   how naughty and poor you being left looking for them for so long  

feeling a bit down today, just keep hoping for a sign its worked and nothing so far, 1 week to go and we'll know but not feeling too hopeful at this point


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Little moo - we got a Hibebe one. It was £55 from ebay. I researched it on here and most people said it was a good one. managed to find the heartbeat again tonight now dh is home, did take a while though!


piepig - dh found mine, mind you he was fiddling with it for ages. 

We now have oil!! But dh can't get the boiler to work   Looks like i'll have to go to a friends before work tom to shower   Hope he gets it working soon.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> piepig - dh found mine, mind you he was fiddling with it for ages.


Think you should rephrase that Cleo   

Debs - thanks for your call - looking forward to seeing you and the others tomorrow night - stay strong hunny as you said, after tomorrow its nearly the weekend and you will then be even closer to otd - we are here for you 

Tricksy - do we need to book a table do you think


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> cleo31 said:
> 
> 
> > piepig - dh found mine, mind you he was fiddling with it for ages.
> ...


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Angel10 said:
> 
> 
> > cleo31 said:
> ...


what are you like


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi ladies..................................BLIMEY not had a chance to get on here for a few days and soooooooooooo much chatter 

         to all of you having a hard time.

looking forward to seeing lots of you tom eve. Bit concerned about the fog. Hopefully will clear tom

Not a footie fan at all but hoping southend win against chelsea tonight. Can't watch it on itv as off to tap but be good for the town.

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

kittyx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Kitty - will be lovely to meet you tomorrow. Am with you on wanting Southend to win - though for purely selfish reasons as they meet Ipswich in the next round  

Cleo - hope dh's fiddling has helped


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey, how much gassing    

Just to recap, we are meeting tomorrow night at the Ardleigh Crown at 7pm   for a scoff and a giggle and much needed hugs all round   

I think that it will be....

Tricksy
Julia (course I'm still picking you up hun   about 6.45)
Vicky
Cath
Rivka
Bhopes
Kitty
Lisa
Shelley
Debs
Em

I hope I havn't missed anyone? 

We won't need to book a table, it shouldn't be that busy, we can just put some tables together is need be, its a big pub so we should be fine  

Really really looking forward to it.

Big hugs Debs, your going to be your bfp next week you just wait and see


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just think of me tomorrow night when ur all stuffing ur faces with fish cakes, I'll b standing on a set of scales getting weighed at WW   Wish I was coming.

Em - Going to Littlehampton on Friday for the w/end, So I'll b having Freds Fish and Chips mmmmmm, How is dh back?

Cleo and Ems -    Cleo, does he know where it is now lol

Hope u all have a great night tomorrow night. 

Love Jo xxx

P.S Had Isaac weighed today 23lb 2oz. Had a talk about Controlled Crying, think I'll try next week. If I can just listen to him crying that is.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Just got back and seen the footie score!!!!!!! Rubbish 

Apologies in advance if late tom night. Will set off to pick lisa up as soon as dh gets home and hopefully not get lost. See you tom 

kittyx


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Cleo - glad you found the heartbeat (assume yours exists as well  ).

Debs - keep strong, I know the 2ww is soooo frustrating, but no news is good news at this stage    and it should be your bfp this time round

Rachel - are you ok

Shelley - no wonder you are confused as it's a new clinic and new type of tx, but everything you said about Athens sounds great so hopefully you'll come back feeling v positive

So looking forward to seeing and hugging you all tom night. 

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie, I need to get some work done.

Jo, really try with the controlled crying, it does work. James used to cry for up to an hour at the beginning, but just wore himself out and after about 3 nights he was sleeping through. Good luck hun xxx

See you later girls! xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm starving    Can't wait for my fishcakes   

See you laters


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - i presume they have something for veggies do they? i dont eat fish either  

Jojo - ditto what Julia said hun, i know it is hard, especially when there are others in the house to think about, but in the long run it will pay off - oh by the way i have realised that i need to loose the same amount of weight as Issac weighs lol


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Course they do Em, a few lettuce leaves and a slice of tomato for you and me (NOT!!) See you later skinny!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just pass the lettuce leaves my way   Though I REALLY want those fishcakes.

Can't wait till later though I'm soooo tired I may have to duck out early. Next stop packing, keep forgetting we're off to Devon first thing.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - woo hoo lettuce leaves, can hardly contain my excitement  

Looking forward to seeing alot of you later, shame about those who cant be there


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

woohoo not long now   

Em - they have lettace a plenty....oh and some tomatoes and cucumber


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

HA HA, I have just got in and Gordon told me off (jokingly) for putting the computer on and coming on here, he said I have just been down the pub with you all, I should have spoken to you when I was there!!    

Once again, thanks for a lovely evening girls, it was lovely catching up with you all. Tricksy, thanks for the lift, you are a star.

Cathie, I hope you have a lovely lovely holiday. Let us know how you get on with the choc shop hunt.

Rivka, I meant what I said, if you want to spend any time with the children just let me know, and I will willingly give you a reference/provide a report - whatever is required. (sorry to make you cry!) 

I really should not have had that chocolate brownie, but it was nice!

See you all soon xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I had a great time too, it was so good to see you all and I've eaten far too much as well  

Looking forward to seeing you all again soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

julia,greg has said the same oh well.xx

once again what a lovely evening i had tonight i love seeing u guys,just hope i wasnt going on about athens to much and board u all,but i cant wait.

em,it was lovely to see its been far to long since i saw u last but have to say u seem so much happier which is lovely to see,and i really hope u can get started again soon.look forward to ur birthday.take care hun.lots of love.xx

right im off to bed lets see what crazy dreams i have tonight,hope that u all sleep well.night night.lots of love to u all.

shell.xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just had to say what a lovely evening i had tonight, thanks girls  

Shelley - thanks for your comments hun, i do feel alot more relaxed about things, thank you for seeing a change   you look well and i so hope you have a good response to your trip next week hun  

Debs - thanks again for taking me  

Tricksy - what is that perfume you had on, i still smell of it from hugging you - i like it very much  

Little Moo - dont worry about the brownie - you have to live hun  

Cleo - darling you look so well though very tired - you look after yourself my lovely and that bub - im here for you, anytime   

Kitty - was lovely to finally meet you - i have pm'd you  

Cath - so glad we got the chance to have a chat, and fab news you are off the meds and looking to the future - hope your trip to Devon goes well  

Rivka - it was lovely to see you too hun  

Lisa - thinking of you and the next few months, not long now hunny  

Sorry not everyone could make it  

Love to all
Ems xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

What a lovely evening. It was great to catch up with you all, especially those I haven't seen in ages. 

Cleo - was amazing to see the scan pics, adn to see you looking so well.

Shelley - you didn't bore us at all about Athens, its great that you're so close to going and gettng your dream. 

Debs - will be thinking of you next week, just keep feeding brownies to the piglets and they'll be comfortable. 

Rivka - hope the chat about your family has helped a bit. It was great catching up. 

 to the rest of you, my hands are too cold to type any more so I'll love you and leave you.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thanks for a lovely evening girls. off to bed all on my ownsome now   ....won't be taking the cats to cuddle as one was sick earlier this evening so figure its best to steer clear.

love to all


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

morning,

sorry but abit of a me post this morning,i feel rubbish i had the worst nights sleep ever,i got myself really worked up lastnight and was thinking far to much,there is so many emotions going through my body right  now and i could not sleep,i hate that,and im doing 9am to 8pm tonight and going out after work,  im really peed off its put in a bad mood and i have abit of an upset tummy aswell,im so excited that its making my tummy go crazy,im so tied its going to be a very long day      .

sorry for the maoning but i cant cope if i dont get a good nights sleep    

xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley -    hope your day is not too tiring for you  

Em - I can't remember which perfume I had on, its probably Gucci by Gucci or could of been Dior Addict. I'll have a sniff of my jumper when I get home and see which one it was!! 

Catch up again later 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - you poor thing hun, its horrible when you get a bad nights sleep, it really does knock you for six - hope you can get through today ok  

Tricksy - i dont reacon you had Dior Addict on cos i had that on too, unless it smells completely different on you im guessing it was Gucci instead - i looovvvvvve perfume, and get really excited about finding a new one! - i know, im sad really   

Debs - hope you slept ok on your own, i had a much better night last night, thankfully  

Hope everybody has a good day  
Em xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -   you poor thing. 

Em - great that you slept better last night.

Have a fab weekend ladies. We're off now - getting v excited even though the weather is set for hailstorms


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all!

Sorry I couldn't make your meet last night, sounds like you had a good time.  Will try the fish cakes next time I go there as they sound so scrummy.  

Shelley -     sorry you had a rough night.  Hope you have an easy day as much as you can and have fun tonight.  Not long now till you go        x

Piepig - hope you're doing ok sweetie, keep being positive      hope puscat is better today too x

Happy holidays to Cath & Tricksy  

Diet chums - still can't get on the board    I do keep trying  (thanks Dakota for confirming I've done the right thing  )  Hope you're all doing ok? x

Had our appointment y'day so things are moving for us, hopefully in the right direction    .  Err'd and ahh'd about what to do with our frosties and spoke to Terry - he's SO nice, although he couldn't say what they're like, he is reassuring.  Anyhow, after lots of what to do, what to do... we decided to thaw all 9.  I know we could have chosen 2 by 2 but we thought that we stood a better chance of knowing what all 9 are like and see if any make any progress. Interestingly the nurse was quite pushy over whether we should transfer 1 or 2, wanting us to choose 1, and I gather the laws are changing from April where only 1 will ever be transfered.  So I guess that will also impact on the new 3 goes rule the PCT will offer then?  I asked if I could be scanned after ET (if we get that far) and I'm hoping they'll let me have them as I'm so panicked that the fluid will come back. 

Anyhow, best get on with some work.   to you all

Love

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

was lovely to see so many of you last night, so good to catch up. Sorry i looked so tired! Working one day a week does that to you.    Came home to a lovely warm house but today we seem to have no water   .

Shelley - sorry you had such a bad nights sleep. Too much excitement i guess!

Piepig -   sending you loads of     testing hun. Hope you weren't too lonely last night.


Bhopes - glads you have a plan hun, and i'm glad they were able to advise you. Can't beleive that from April they will only put 1 embie back. Is it that much of a risk with 2   At least by defrosting them all you can be sure to have picked the best ones.

Angel -   

Hi to everyone else

Love Cleo xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Bhopes - thats great that you have been able to discuss your FET with Terry, what a shame about the only one back after april, is that an ISIS rule do you know or a nationwide thing.  Don't worry too much about the fluid coming back (easier said than done i know), hopefully that was just a one off random event, plus they will be able to tell at ET whether everything looks ok or not.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone


Yeah its the weekend   

Had a lovely time last night it was great to catch up with you all    And i missed all you girls who couldn't make it hope to see you all soon  

Cath - Have a great break hun and i hope things work out well while your house/shop hunting down there  

Cleo - Great to see you hun its been a long time,  Your Isis scan photo was great just been telling DH about the detail on it    Hope you get water soon,  Forgot to ask last night have you had much luck with selling?

Shelley - Hope your not too exhausted hun and that you sleep like a log tonight,  that happens to me sometimes when my minds on overdrive and its getting close now so your probably excited,nervous all rolled into one.  Really hope it all goes well and look forward to hearing all about your trip  

Kitty - It was lovely to meet you and thanks again for the lift    Glad you got home safe and sound  

Em - Great to see you last night its be far too long and your looking really well hun  

Debs - How are you feeling today,  sending you lots of positives for the piglets     

Rivka - Big hugs hun    

Tricksy - Not long now.....one more week to go  

Julia - Dont worry about the brownie, , made me giggle what Gordon said  

BHopes - Glad your appointment went well and you've decided what to do,  will you be doing medicated?  And when do you start?  Its a shame that they are taking that approach in April though its hard enough going through the IVF process and them not give you that chance of having 2.

Rachel - How are you doing?  Hope works not too busy - what are you up to this weekend?

Have a good weekend everyone, whats everyone doing?
love Lisa x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Thanks for a lovely eve. Got back at 11 so a bit late to come on here. 

Cath have a good week, lovely to meet you

Em lovely to meet you too. thanks for your pm

Rivka great to meet you, will hopefully get to chat more next meet

Lisa thanks for keeping me company for some of the way. Good chatting to you

Shelley it's interesting hearing about Athens and your positiveness is great. Hope you were ok at work today.

piepig keep positive

Cleo nice to see you again. look after yourself

Tricksy not long til you're off. NIce to see you again

Little mo nice to see you again. Glad James is geting on ok

Thank you all for making me feel welcome. It's worth the drive 

Bhopes glad things are moving forward for you. I'm abit concerned about the 1 embie rule. Surely only having one put back halves the chances? Another hurdle put in our way.

Well i'd better get off here now as i'm supposed to be typing up mark's best man speech for tomorrow. Pray it doesn't rain tom. Never mind the bride's hair, I don't want mine going curly  

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Love to those i missed

Kittyx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Kitty im so glad you have said you can come to my party   i will pm you the details   hope your dads wedding goes ok tomorrow xx

Bhopes - im glad things are looking positive for you, all though i too am very confused by the 1 embie ruling, does it apply to everyone, or just a certain age?

Debs - hope you are ok hun  

Cleo - hope you get some water soon hun  

Tricksy - woo hoo only a few more working days left and you will be flying off and Chubbyhubby will be zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  

Lisa - lovely to see you too last night, shame we didnt get to chat more, not like we do on ******** - reacon we could talk allnight if we had the chance   

Jojo - have a fab time in Little Hampton  

Cath - hope you, dh and the girls got to Devon ok, best keep them on a lead down there though  

Rachel - you ok hunny?  

Got no real plans, just running ds here there and everywhere - honestly he comes home from boarding and is soon asking us for lifts into town and to partys, i hardly see him anymore   

Love to all i have missed
Ems


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Where is everyone


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Doing blinking self assesements      

All done now thank goodness and house is back to normal after being trashed by Simon and I looking for receipts and bank statements!!! 

I tried to ring you last night Cleo but got your ansaphone, we had no water at the yard either, there was a burst main somewhere, it affected your village, Horkesley and Langham, no water anywhere apparently  

With the dreaded SA's now out of the way we have just got to get ready for our holiday which is fine. The front bedroom has clothes everywhere and my lovely cleaner did lots of ironing for me yesterday so it'll only take me an hour or so to finish it all off, including our normal clothes so thats cool. I've got to do a list of stuff to take but I reckon we have almost got everything for that as well so I can start chilling out now  

I'm going for a last ride on Cropi tomorrow before we go away and I think that Si and I are going to nip to Freeport tomorrow afternoon as I'm a bit confused over what to get Si for his birthday, there is a choice of 2 (both expensive   ) and I don't want to choose the wrong one so we're going to tootle to the Bose shop and let him decide. 

Hope that your having a good weekend?? I've got to cook dinner now.....hoping that if I sit here long enough then Si will do it   

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi lovely girls,

It was brilliant at the pub the other night, just what I needed, I enjoyed the evening so much and lovely to catch up with you all.

Cathie - the chat definitely helped, hope your trip to Devon is a success and not too windy.

Tricksy - well done for finishing all the self assessment, and now you can concentrate on your holiday soon  

Julia - thanks again for offering to trust your kids with me   seriously, I'm very touched. And looking forward to seeing them anyway, we've been planning this for so long ...

Cleo - take care of yourself and don't get too tired, the scan pics are very exciting.

Lisa - feeling really positive about the fact that your appt is coming closer, and thanks for listening to my adoption rantings!

Debs - you are being really good and positive and I   for good news from you on Wednesday.

Shelley - hope you had a better night's sleep, no wonder you must be so excited about Monday, all you said about Penny sounds so promising, I'm sure she'll take v good care of you.

Em - always such fun having a good laugh with you   enjoy DS when he's at home!

Kitty - good to get to meet you at last!

B - pity we missed you, but v glad you have a plan for FET, Terry is indeed very reassuring and I'm sure he'll do a great job, try not to worry about the fluid, now that it happened before I'm sure they'll keep a v close watch on you.

Rachel - hope you are ok. Sorry I didn't text you about running, I got home too late on Friday.

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

hope everyone is having a lovely sunday lay-in.

only 2 more nights of John working now and then he's got some A/L so hopefully will do some housework for me!

Kitty - hope your dads wedding went well

tricksy - bet thats a relief to have the assessments out the way, not long till hollibobs now!

Shelley - have a great time in Athens, hope Penny is as lovely as she sounds and you get the go ahead to get going soon.

Cath - how was devon?

Rivka - glad you enjoyed the pub, it was really nice to see you.  

Cleo - hope your heating/water/cooker is all sorted now!

Em - will you getting you prolactin result this week?  goodluck with it.

Rachel - how are you honey?

Lisa - not long now till reprofit!

Julia - any start on the clarice house thing?

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning!  

How's everyone this morning?  Hope you're all enjoying your weekends and getting some time to relax    

Tricksy - well done on those Self Assessments.  Bet your so looking forward to getting away now?  x

Piepig - how you feeling m'luv? Hope you're doing ok and kittycats are ok too x

Rivka - how's things with you?  Hope you're ok.  

Angel - I'm not really sure on the criteria for this SET.  A girl on the FET board has said that this only applies to under 40s but I think it's probably better to check with ISIS themselves.  Hope you're ok and having a lovely weekend. x

Rachel - you ok, m'luv?  Haven't heard from you on here for ages?  Hope you're ok.x

Reikilisa - how's the new car?  Yes, I'm on an HRT FET.  I've got to take prognyova (sp?) after DRing.  Have you taken that/or has anyone else?  I was just wondering if there are any side effects  

Weightloss chums  - hope you're all doing ok.  Still can't get on the board.  I was doing really well until yesterday when some friends came over and I had wine and pigged out on pizzas.    Oh well...  Will go for a bike ride today to, hopefully, burn it off! x

Have tried to sign up for that HFEA consultation in London tomorrow - hope I get to go.  If anyone wants me to pass on any feedback, let me know.

Lots of love,

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bhopes - i dont understand why you cant get on the diet buddies board, thats really odd   i see Gideon a week tomorrow so will defo ask him about number of embies put back - hope you had a  nice bike ride to burn off those calories hun xx

Debs - only 3 more sleeps to go before otd - i hope you are hanging in there ok, you know where i am if you want to chat  

rivka - it was lovely to see you enjoying yourself on thursday hun, i have hardly seen ds   we dropped him off in town after a haircut yesterday and he was going to a party in the evening then rung to ask if he could stay at his friends for the night, i reacon we will see him for a total of10hours this week   

Tricksy - hope you enjoy your ride with Cropi and she isnt off with you for any reason today - you did make me laugh when you told the story about her and her stropps   i tried on some Gucci yesterday and it is the one you had on on thursday, very nice  

Cleo - hope your water is on and you are ok, are you back to work tomorrow? xx

Shelley - is it tomorrow you go to Athens?? i hope you are ok hun  

Lisa - hope you are having a nice weekend  

Jojo - when are you back from Little Hampton??

Kitty - how did yesterday go? did all your hard work helping to organize it pay off? hope you all had a good day  

Little Moo Moo - hows the diet been this weekend, i failed miserably last night, had a bottle of wine and lots of cheese on crackers - darent weigh myself this week  

Cath - hope Devon is ok, and your naughty doggies are behaving themselves  

Right, got lots of ironing to do, was going to the gym but i woke up full of cold yesterday and im not really feeling so good - why is it that just when i started to feel better i end up with this, its driving my insane   - tomorrow will be 6days since prolactin test so i may ring docs tomorrow to see if results are in, wish me luck  

Love to all  
Emms xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning morning morning!!

I just can't seem to get out of bed very early anymore. Got loads to do too.

Tricksy - i'm going to pm you my number hun as i'm sure our phone didn't ring and i def get and answer phone message. i called the water board and got that message too. Glad all your self assessments are done.

Angel - don't beat yourself up about falling off the diet wagon, just get straight back on. Losing weight is bloody hard, whenever i did it i always felt like i was missing out on things...especially alcohol. I alwayd did wight watchers though and would save my points up for the wine   Yes i'm at work tom  

Cath - hope you're haveing a nice time in Devon.

Shelley - text you hun . Have a great time, i kinow everything will be fab!  

Right, got housework and school work to do b4 going out for lunch with BIL and SIL.

Love to all
Cleo xxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
work has been really busy this week so I haven't had a chance to post all week and can't believe how much you have all been chatting again - sorry I missed you all Thursday though - sounds like you had a good time.  I've had a good weekend and had my Mum down to stay Friday and Saturday which has been nice and we went out to the Bakehouse for a meal last night in Wivenhoe which was lovely.

Cleo - glad to hear you have got a doppier and all is still OK with the little one.  Hope the spotting stops soon but I think you are doing the right thing by staying off work.

JoJo - sorry to hear Isaac isn't going through the night yet -   hopefully it won't be too long now.  Hope it went well at WW.

Shelley - hope all goes well in Athens this week with your consult - sending lots of     and hope you make a good break out of it too.

Julia - Any suggested dates for the Clarice House meet?  Is it a Friday night thing or any week night?  I hope we can sort something out soon.

Krissi - welcome to the thread   and good luck with your IUI tx.

Debs - I've been thinking of you this week and how you are doing on the TWW  .  Any symptoms yet?

Zoie - welcome to the thread too and lots of     for this cycle - hopefully you won't need your NHS goes.  I moved to Colchester a couple of years ago where I had initially been on the waiting list in Lambeth for our NHS IVF go -once we moved we got put on the waiting list here instead but then decided to go private for two goes as we had already been waiting a while. Sadly these did not work, but then after a couple of letters to the local consultant she agreed to let us go ahead for our NHS go anyway (you were only allowed one go at the time and not supposed to if you have had private tx but this was only a local decision and had not been the case in Lambeth which is what I complained about).  I think the rules are now changing anyway from April and from what I have read on this thread I think you should still be allowed to have further NHS IVF treatment cycles even if you have had private goes but this will depend on how many goes/embryos transferred you have had had and their other criteria (e.g. if you smoke, have no previous children etc).

Emma - sorry to hear your consult appointment has been changed again.  Hope your prolactin results come through OK too  .

Spangle - big     to you - sorry to hear you are having a hard time at the moment - it is always difficult when you find out friends are pg when you are in a difficult place yourself.  If you ever want a chat you know where I am.

Cath - sorry your having a hard time sleeping at the moment too - I would have thought after the Christmas rush things would have settled down for you.  What is happening with your house sale?  How was Devon?

Rivka - so sorry to hear about your Dad   and also that you have been having in law problems - I am glad though that your DH is there for you and that they have now gone.  Let me know if you want to catch up in the week - I'm good for a run Wednesday or Thursday evening if you are free?

Bhopes - glad to hear your consult went well - sounds like you have made the right decision to thaw all 9 and then see what happens, although it is not very good that the nurse was pushy with you trying to get you to decide at this point to transfer only 1 especially as they have been frozen - they should just give you the information and then let you decide at the time.

Kitty - hope your wedding went well this weekend.

Tricksy - glad you have got your SA's out the way and can look forward to your holiday - I would be very excited by now!  Hope Si got a nice pressie too!

Lisa - how are you doing?  I have been having a look at the Reprofit thread and wondering when is best to book up our hotels etc - even though we have a date for the e/c I can't quite believe it will go ahead and am not sure when to book. Which hotel did you stay at when you went for your consult (and you Rivka) and would you recommend it for a week stay?

Magic beans - how are you doing hun?

Loui - you've been really quiet too - how is all going in Yorkshire?

Anyway better go - hope I haven't missed anyone,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Its been busy on here!  

I have news I might be getting a dog!!!! Its all a bit sudden and it might not happen yet but our friends down the road have these lovely dogs and we were after to get a puppy if things didn't work out in April but they came round yesterday and told us that there is a 3 year old dog whose owner is in poor health and the dog needs to be re-homed and we're in a bit of a tizz now so we are going straight after work tomorrow to Norfolk to see it and see what we think.................I'm sooooooooooo excited.

What does everyone do with their dogs when they go on holidays and that as i know these dogs won't go in kennels?


Rachel - Good to hear from you, glad you had a good weekend with your Mum and that the Bakehouse was nice i've never been there, with Reprofit i've booked an apartment for the week do you want the details?  Also i've got a website to see if there are any tradefairs on for 2009 as that affects hotels/flight prices so let me know if you want the link and for the apartment.  Last time i went for the consultation i stayed at The Grand which is bang in the centre of the city so its really handy for getting around, you can walk to all the restaurants, train station etc but it is a bit noisy and bustling so it depends what you want really but i would start looking if i was you as the time will soon fly.  

Kitty - How did the wedding go?  

Shelley  - Good luck hun for your trip and consultation ,  lots of love xxxx

Debs - Hope DH has done all the housework for you - has he got the hang of the recipe DS as well, Good luck for Wednesday hun         

Em - Awww sorry your colds come back again, hope your feeling better soon    

BHopes - the new cars great thanks finally getting the hang of driving a different car thanks,  I was on progynova and its great no sideeffects just good ones cos it made me feel really good so you've got nothing to worry about on    Did you get on your bike ride?

Cleo - Have you got water now?

Rivka - Hope your having a good weekend and glad you enjoyed Thursday evening   

Tricksy - When's Si's birhtday?  what did you get him?  glad you've got all the SA done and you can concentrate on the hols now 

Hi to everyone else i've missed,

Right better go just off for a walk now then come back and get ready as we're meeting some friends for dinner tonight so looking forward to that  

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening my lovely ladies,

this is just a quick one sorry but still got things to do,think most of it is done but with my OCD the bag will be packed un packed and packed again lol         cant belive we are going tomorrow.i shall let u all know how we get on i so hope she is all that i thought and more and that she can really help us.pls dont chat to much while im gone.

love u guys lots.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Shelley hope all goes well this week. Sure it will.

Em hope you feel better soon

Reikilisa hope the dog is lovely. 

Tricksy Have  a really lovely hol.

Loui hope everything is going ok for you.

piepig     for otd

bhopes hope you are ok

Cleo hope you get on ok back at work.

Cath hope you are having a nice time in devon.

Those of you on the diet, i'm struggling too. Ate far too much at the wedding and have been eating leftovers today!

The wedding was lovely. Luckily, altho v cold the sun shone until later in the day so we managed to get some lovely photos outside. my dad and mandy really injoyed themselves. We're having a party for them next sat so that all their residents can come and celebrate with them. They both work with people who have learning disability or disabled so they should eally enjoy that.

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend

Love to all kittyx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - thinking of you darlin' xxxxx

Back when i feel better


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Shelley - just wanted to say thinking of you this week.  Hope all goes well, it all sounds so positive    

Angel - hope you're feeling better soon, it's rotten to keep being poorly. How did you get on with Gidon? x

Kitty - glad the wedding went well and your Dad and Mandy had a special day.  I just love leftovers and I always pig out on them - doing the Nigella thing going to the fridge just before bed   x

Reikilisa - Awwwwwww!  Go for it!  It's just so lovely that you can give the woofer a new home   I think there are dog/house sitting agencies out there but I don't know much about them I'm afraid.  Glad the car is fab too.  Thanks for the advice on the progynova, just hope I get to that stage x

Piepig - how you doing?  hope you've had a relaxing weekend. x

Cleo - Nothing wrong with staying in bed, you deserve it sweetie   

Rachel - sorry work is so busy for you, hope things calm down soon.  

 to everyone else!  Hope you've all had good weekends.  Talk about horrible weather this morning.  We went for our bike ride y'day - it was lovely but at times the wind was so strong I was pedalling and not moving!  Feeling it rather today tho'   with a numb bum!

Love to you all,

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just rung docs and prolactin has gone back up to 819   waiting for call from my GP to tell me what the next step is, im guessing there is no point going to see Gideon next monday - am full of cold, off work and feel like a complete failure - am i never going to get to cycle again           

Sorry for the me post


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Em, I am soooo sorry to hear your result. Hopefully this does not mean the end of the road does it? 

I have just done a quick search to find out what Prolactin does and it says ...

Prolactin inhibits two hormones necessary to your ovulation: follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) and gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH). Both of these hormones are responsible for helping your eggs to develop and mature in the ovaries, so that they can be released during ovulation. When you have excess prolactin in your bloodstream, ovulation is not triggered, and you will be unable to become pregnant. Prolactin may also affect your menstrual cycle and the regularity of your periods.

Reading further, there does seem to be medication they can give you to counteract this. I hope there is a solution for this. Giving you a big hug  .


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh Em, I'm sorry to hear the results.  I'm rather dim as I'm not sure what it means in terms of IVF    Is there any medication that can be taken that will reduce it?  Is it something like diabetes which is controllable? Sorry I'm so dim. Thinking of you sweetie,      Hope Gidon can help too. x

Bx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls  

well we haave decided to move after the ivf providing it works  
had a great weekend and went to colchester roller world with parents was great fun but was packed!!  
was great to get out there !!
my dates have been confirmed and i pick up drugs on the 4th of feb abd start d/r on the 214th woohoo!!!
hope everyone is ok xxxx
rachel thanks for the moving info hun xxx

em- sorry about your results hun xxxx hope they give you something to help bring it down xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

AM v tired!! Got a text from shelley, they arrived safely, flight was good and they're ok. She'll text after seeing Penny.

Em - firstly here's a big   for you. Secondly, don't give up honey!! I'm being a bit dim too but surely IVF drugs get you to ovulate?? I would still see Giddon but go armed with a long lost of questions, that is what he is there for. You are paying them to sort out you infertility probs. On a plus side, if that is what is stopping you falling pg (i know u have mf too) but i mean if its not helping ivf, if they can treat it you will stand a better chance.  Come on honey...don't give up. You need to get focused. You're not a failure, you just have a few obsticals to get round. Another hug for you   and a kiss  

Kitty - sounds like a fab wedding hun. How loely to have a party a week after too.

zoi - glad you have your dates through. You're brave going to roller world!

Bhopes - well done for going on a bike ride in the cold!! You deserve to lose loads this week!

Lisa - dogs are hard work no doubt about it. We have never put Cassie in kennels and never will. We are lucky that mum and dad will have her or we just ask other friends. Would never be without her though as she is so gorgeous and always cheers me up with a cuddle!  She's a bit annoyed at the moment though as we are stopping her getting on the sofa and going in the front room when we're not here.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Emma - i am so sorry, i was really hoping that it would've dropped for you.  I think it might still be worth going to see Giddon as Cleo says armed with loads of questions and try to find out what the options are.  Don't give up, I;m sure there must be something that can be done


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for your help girls, my GP rung me and has referred me to an Endocrynologist who check your bloods for hormones, diabetes and loads of other things, they can also do x-rays and scans too i believe. I asked doc how long it would take to get appointment and she said at least 8weeks   so i asked if i could go private and rung Standard Life and have an appointment for this thursday   i am so pleased, it took a lot of phone calls and stress to get it sorted and i have to pay an excess of £50 but whats that, especially as i would have been beside myself with worry waiting for an nhs appointment, even having to wait until thursday seems an age!! I just hope that whatever it is can be sorted without anything major needing to be done. In fairness to Gideon i think it would only be fair to to see him as and when i get the prolactin sorted, but i will call ISIS tomorrow and see what they suggest.

Cleo - im pleased to hear that Shell got to Athens ok, have you got to work all week hun  

Debs - how you holding out? only 2 more sleeps to go  

Lisa - hope you get on ok visiting the doggie, what sort is it? and whats wrong with kennels, Dexter goes and he is fine - let us know how you got on xx

Zoie - where you hopeing to move to hun? glad you had a nice weekend

Right im still feeling unwell, so im off - some good news dh had a medical today and is back working for the fire service, only downside is having to wear a pager that can go off anytime day or night and being tied to the firestation - its not all good fun being married to a fireman  

Love to all
Em x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

em being married to a fireman must have some bonuses     glad you're getting things sorted. Hopefully these apponitments will clear things up for you. Like the others said you're paying for them to help you. Good luck. x

hi all xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

angel we are hoping to move to point clear in clacton, but gonna wait till tx is done!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all. How are we all today? Any news from Shelley yet Cleo? 

Tricksy, sorry, I forgot all about sending those photos to you - can you send me your email address and I will send them to you 

Emma, glad you sorted out an appointment to see the endocrinologist. Hopefully he/she will be able to explain things to you on Thursday.

Will be back on later xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry it's been a while since I've been on seem to miss so much.

Faith is well and full of mischief at the moment probably the terrible twos coming a bit early!!!!!

Tricksy:
I know I can't believe Faith is going to be 2!!! She is in a big bed and a boaster seat at the table so no baby stuff around now. Have spoken to dh about trying again and we have said we will try naturally for a year and if nothing which is likely we will rethink about whether to get on the coaster again. It's hard as I would like a sibling for Faith but not sure I can cope with treatment again and more importantly if are relationship can!!!! Hope you have a lovely holiday hun xx

Cleo:
Glad the scan went well and the spotting has eased off. If babies heartbeat under 140 it's a boy  and over it's a girl was right for Faith think thats from 30w but I didn't go and buy anything on that.

Shelley:
Hope your meeting with penny has gone well and you are having a nice time looking forward to hearing all about it when you are back.

Jojo,
I'm with the others on controlled cry we had to do it. But one thing I would say is when you start make sure you see it through otherwise you will of let him cry for say 30mins for nothing because he has not learnt anything. I stayed in Faith's room when doing it and just kept lieing her back down and resettling her then worked my way out of the room, didn't feel as bad. Good luck!!!

Debs:
I have everything crossed for you 2morrow goodluck xx

Sorry everyone I've missed 
Take care Liz xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just a quickie!

Shelley phoned today but i couldn't take her call. She left a message but didn't leave details, she did sound happy though so i'm guessing it all went well!! 

We got our downs results and our baby is low risk.

Em - so glad you have got an app hun. Its so hard organising and chasing people isn't it? Yes i'm at work, well i have friday off. Bliming knackered though and its hard work!! Was in bed at 8.30 last night and won't be much after that tonight.

Piepig - i have everything crossed for you for tom hun. Will you post early? Do you have wait for blood results?    

Right love to all

Cleo xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I am dreading tomorrow more and more with each passing minute, I don't think i can do it.  will go in sometime in the morning and will get the call back in the afternoon sometime with the result   that this time it has worked properly, feel sick.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Cleo, great news that your baby is low risk. I spent the whole pregnancy worrying about that, after the amnio was unsuccessful, so that is great news. Glad you heard from Shelley, fingers crossed all is going well for her.

Piepig, wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. Please let us know ASAP, will be thinking and worrying about you all day   C'mon, I know you can do it!!

Good to hear from you Liz, sounds like Faith is a bundle of fun at the moment, bless her. Hope to catch up with you soon, I have not seen you in ages.

Have a nice evening everyone, and Debs, I hope you get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - great news about bubs hun - not surprised you are shattered, keep going to bed early hun and rest up - everything is looking really good for you now, when is your expected date for babys arrival? hope all is going well for Shelley too, please let us know if you hear any more  

Debs - hunny - you have got this far which is a good sign, i hope you can sleep tonight and not worry too much, i know stupid thing to say - just want you to know we are here for you    

Liz - lovely to hear from you, terrible twos, oh yes i remember it well   

Rung ISIS and they suggested to cancel Gideon on monday and contact them when we know more, beginning to wonder if i will ever get to do another ivf cycle  

Love to all
Em x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just got a call from Shelley, she said to let you know that the clinic and the people are lovely. She had an aqua scan today, where they pump water into you (she said it didn't hurt) so they can see things more clearly. They suspect she may have a polyp or something else that i can't remember. Anyway it means she is having a hysteroscopy tom by a  lovely dr. If they don't find anything she could start as early as next month!!!      They've had a busy day and she said the shoes in Athens are gorgeous!! 

Angel - you will cycle again hun!! PMA!! 

Piepig -           not long hun.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, thanks for letting us know about Shelley's news. Woohoo!! I am so glad all is going well for her, and great news about the shoes too lol


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thats great news Cleo - thanks for passing it on to us


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popped on for a quick one - mainly wanted to wish Debs all the best of luck for tomorrow     - I so hope it will be good news and keeping everything crossed for you  .

Emma - so sorry to hear your news about your prolactin levels and cancelled consult - I think you are completely doing the right thing though by getting the endocrynologist apt. private rather than waiting on the NHS and hope that you get some positive news on that - as Cleo says at least if it is something that can be treated try to see it as a positive thing in the long run and hope that sorting this problem out will eventually get your BFP - big hugs though hun   - it is never straightforward with IVF, is it?

Lisa - did you get the dog? Waiting for your news - I am so excited for you - they are lots of work but we love our Choccy to bits!  It would be great if you can pm me that link about the conferences etc - I think we spoke about that apartment but you said it was a bit outside the town? but if you have the details I will have a look at that too.  Thanks hun.

Zoei - glad to see your still with us - wishing you lots of luck for your cycle and hope the down regging is not too bad for you.

Cleo - thanks for keeping us posted on Shelley's news - sounds like all is going well for her.  That aqua thingy sounds good - why don't they use them over here I wonder if they are not painful?

Rivka - you are quiet - is everything OK?  

Hello to everyone else - will try and get back on tomorrow for Deb's news,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Evening Matey Peeps

How are we all,  we went all the way to Swaffham last night to see the doggie he is an "Eurasier" and we're still mulling it over (but i think its a go......put it this way i'm off to the pet shop tomorrow lunchtime to look at stuff!!!!, we've got to let the breeder know tomorrow but bless him his owners had neglected him and not taken him for walks and that so he really pulled on the old heart strings but the worst thing was they had puppies there too and they were just gorgeous i had some cuddles but i wouldn't have one of them unless April didn't work plus there really expensive,  the timings not right for that at the moment,  Just don't want to make the wrong decision  


Debs - Awwww hope you can sleep tonight hun, will be thinking about you but i won't be able to get on here again till tomorrow evening to hear your good news    Got everything crossed for you hun      

Rachel - I'll pm you all those details,  the apartment is down the road from the Reprofit (about 10 min walk) 

Cleo - Great news about your bubs being low risk, keep getting those early nights in hun    Glad Shelley's getting on well over in Athens and starting so quick thats great news  

Em - So sorry that your prolactin levels have come back high again,  I know this sounds really thick so excuse me but would it matter if your doing IVF cos the drugs override your normal levels anyway     Have they said why you can't do IVF if your levels are high?  I just thought that Gideon would be able to explain things on the fertility side more than a doctor?  do you know what i mean?  

Liz - Good to hear from you and hearing about Faith OMG she's growing up soooooooo fast,  Big decisions for you then re cycling again big hugs hun i'm sure you'll make the right decision  

Tricksy - Are ready set go   

B - Hows your numb bum      Regarding the progynova.............you WILL get that far     do you know when you start?

Kitty - Glad the wedding went well and great that the sun shone for them, hope the party next week goes well for them are you organising all that too?

Hi to everyone i've missed 
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey how much yacker!!!

Just a quickie as its getting on and I've still got loads to do  

Debs - I've got fingers, toes, arms, legs everything crossed for you tomorrow. You are going to be fine and you'll get your bpf you wait and see    Thinking of you hun xx

Shelley - so so pleased it sounds like its going really well for you, how exciting that you could start next month  

Cleo - No wonder your tired, its great news about the downs test   

Lisa - OMG those dogs are sooooo gorgeous, sounds like its a go   We need pics!! when will you pick him/her up 

Em - keep you chin up hun   

Lots of Love to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, i'll be on properly tomorrow

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Lisa, I had to look up on the internet those dogs..... and they are BEAUTIFUL!!! Go for it!!

Debs, wishing you all the best for today. Hope to hear your good news soon


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - thinking of you hun and still have everything crossed xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Deb - thinking of you hunny


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Piepig - good luck today sweetie, keeping everything crossed for you.  I can't believe where those two weeks have gone.                        

Angel - could you have a telephone consultation with Gidon?  Just so you know where you stand from their point of view and what your options are?  Thinking of you hun x

Reikilisa - awwww those woofers are soooooooo lovely, want one want one! I'm due to start DR next monday but I'm right hacked off with ISIS as they said I could pick up the schedule and drugs.  Popped in y'day could only pick up schedule, had a look at it and the dates were for someone else!  Have you picked a name for woofer? x

Cleo - that's great news!  Is that the last of the tests or are there anymore? x

Rivka - sorry I missed you on Monday, DH said you were at the station as we came out.  Sorry hun that I didn't say hello - I just have my head down and aim for home when I get off the train.  Hope you're doing ok?  

Hello to everyone else!

Am stuck at home today as I've come down with yet another lurgy.  I'm beginning to think that the IVF drugs have really knocked me for 6 as I'm getting one thing after another.  I just can't stop coughing and I ache so much    Just need to get this shifted before tx starts again.

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Just popping in to wish Debs all the luck in the world for today                           

Sam xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Debs - I have everything crossed for u hun.         

Personals later.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Debs.

Just to let you know that I am keeping everything crossed that you get that  BFP today.

Love Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

this is about the hundreth time I've checked in today to see how Debs has got on


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Me too, I've got FF open and keep refreshing it. I will be making James run home from school at this rate so that I don't miss anything!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope its good news Tricksy. I keep checking too. Think I'm going to go   soon.

Debs - come on girl. I think were all going loopy.

B -   Hope ur feeling better soon hun. You might need to get some vitamins in u, if u keep getting the lurgy.

Ems -   Hope ur not feeling too rough hun.

Tricksy - Are u getting excited, not long now. Are u all packed and ready to go?

Cleo - Great news about the downs test. I was really panicing when I was waiting for mine. I was worried about the age thing, I'm not young anymore  

Lisa - Those dogs are so cute. Do they have a good temprament (sp)

Hi to every1 else, hope u are all well and keeping the dreaded lurgy at bay.

Now my exciting news, Isaac took his 1st step and a half yesterday   he just left go of the sofa turned and did his step. Although we had him at hospital on Monday afternoon. I'd gone to toilet and obviously taken him with me (no way can I leave him for a minute) but he had my bathroom scales (thick glass one's) drop on his fingers and his little ring finger went all black at the end. I thought about the pressure under his nail and thought the hospital might have to put a needle in to drain of any blood. But thankfully it is a bruise and not a blood blister.  I felt awful. He's fine tho was crawling all over the children waiting room. Were back at hospital on Friday to test weather his epileptic or not. I've finally managed to get another profile pic on.

Love to all

Jo xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Me too- but Deb did say she would not find out until this afternoon  

Jojo - oh how exciting   bless him you want be able to leave him for a second will you, poor thing about his finger, bless his heart, i bet he cried and cried   - how do they test if he is epilectic or not? are any of your others?  

Bhopes - hope you feel better soon hun, i have been off work again too this week, there is alot of weird and wonderful things going around but im sure you will still be fine to start d/r on monday   thanks for advise for ringing Gideon - may do after appointment tomorrow, not sure what will happen there, trying not to worry too much  

Lisa - what did you and dh decide on the doggie? they are a tie, but a lovely one at that, and you have until april for him to settle in to your routine - it is a hard decision


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Ems, its because I'm epileptic, the other boys are fine but Isaac has had a few moments when he goes quite vacant, like a daydream but u can wave a hand really close up and he doesn't react. The test is quite simple, they stick wires to his head in certain places and then they do a series of flashing lights and the computer reads his brain pattern. I had it done when I was 18 and they actually put me into a fit, so I guess I had my answer there and then (thats not supposed to happen).


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sorry for keeping you waiting but i have literally only just got the call, have been trying to phone them for about an hour but noone would answer......


its a   and a proper one, HCG is 150, am still shaking and crying, was so sure it would be bad news.

thanks for being there for me everyone


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

wooooohhoooooo I knew it!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS HUN XXXX


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS . I'm crying too lol.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Yay!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS Piepig       That's just fantastic news.  I'm so pleased for you.  Make sure you take it easy from now on and relax as much as you can m'luv.  x

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

WAHAY!!!! FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!      

Oh fantastic, there is a little piglet on the way!!

Debs, I am so so so happy for you!! Make sure you take it easy and get DH to look after you from now on! If you need any tips on lying on the sofa taking it easy just let me know


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Debs my lovely, woo hoo i am sooooooooooooooo happy for you sweetie - is dh with you? oh hun well done -


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS DEBS!!!
Fantastic news hun, really made up for you  ​
Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thanks everyone, have finally stopped shaking, although its still not sunk in. we are both over the moon!

can I ask a question, when are you supposed to go to your GP??  do i go after 1st scan or do i go before?

don't wanna go back to work tomorrow now.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

You can go any time now Debs. He/she will book you in, give you loads of paperwork and timetable of scans/blood tests/appts with midwife etc. Phone your surgery and they will book you in for an appt in the next few weeks x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

really   gosh that'll make it seem very real!  maybe i'll ring next week as I'm off then.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wooohoooo!!!!! I'm so pleased for you hun! I just knew you would be, had a good feeling for you. I didn't go to the drs until after my first scan. They said the midwife wouldn't see me til after 10 weeks anyway. I just felt better waiting, but i know some people go straight away. I'm guessing all drs work differently as mine didn't do anything like that. They just contacted the midwife for me and arranged my 12 week scan. The midwife then called to arrange my app and she gave me all the blood test stuff.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I'll see how I feel about it next week then I think, just don't want to leave it too late in case it means i have to wait longer for stuff or something


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I went straight after my 7 week scan and through the next week i had loads of appointments come through for stuff. My 12 week scan was booked exactly for 12 weeks, lucky i guess but my midwife did sat it was busy at the moment, stil got my scan in good time though. Midwife came to see me new years eve. When i had my 12 week scan i took all the blood forms i'd been given and did them then, also peed in a pot! The only thing that you really need to think about b4 your midwife visit (and again i can only go on what they did for me) was whether you want the nuchal test at your scan and where you want the baby. I hadn't even thought about where i want to have baby so she said she'd ask me again when i was 25 weeks and a bit more with it! The dr never took my blood pressure or anything, the midwife did thatt when i saw and they weighed me at my scan.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

wow, thanks for all the info Cleo, kinda want to go ahead and see GP cos if I was a "normal" person I wouldn't think twice about it...but dunno


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Do what feels right for you hun


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Forgot to add, midwife and dr both said i wouldn't be treated any different just because its an ivf baby , so you're right they will act like a normal pregnancy. But whn my 16 week app cam through it was actually to see dr Kadva at the general, usually people just see their dr or midwife. I questionned the midwife and she that i'm seeing her because its an ivf baby


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I agree, go when you are ready. The midwife will contact you and come round and chat, and then see you at regular intervals. I don't know what it is like in Ipswich but if you are pregnant with an IVF baby in Colchester, or if you are of a certain age (ie old!) they mark you down as having a "precious baby". Not sure exactly what that means but I think they take extra special care of you. 

I am so pleased for you Debs. Have you told all of your family yet?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, I missed your post. I always understood that you were given Consultant care with an IVF baby. I was under the consultant with James but not with Alex, as I had conceived on Clomid.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like we were told different things little moo   They just put me down as low risk, think my dr may have requested i see kadva at 16 weeks. All other appointments are with the midwife or GP. Unless kadva tells me something different. She did say you used to get special care if it was IVF baby, maybe they changed it in the last 4 years?? Maybe in Ipswich they'll still do it like that.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I don't think you get special care for an IVF baby in Ipswich from what a friend of mine has said, you get allocated a consultant but don't necessarily see them unless something comes up that flags you as high risk.

Julia - not told any family yet, or friends apart from on here.  we are holding off on that until we feel a bit more confident about it, esp after johns mums reaction last time!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS DEB - I'm really happy for you and hope your BFP dust splashes out on the rest of us this year.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, you are right, I bet they tell different people different things, although my information is probably out of date  

Bhopes, that sounds typical re Isis, they gave me the wrong schedule too.   Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs -  CONGRATULATIONS HUN             Yeah i knew those little piglets would stick, so happy for you,  you and DH must be over the moon 

lots of love Lisa xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

any news from shelley today?

ps. love the ** status updates - made me chuckle


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

She text and said that that she didn't enjoy the hysteroscopy very much but would tell us about it when she got home.

Thank god its my last day at work tomorrow, i'm bloody knackered!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Debs, that really is fantastic news.  Well done.

I think that that an IVF pregnancy isn't treated as high risk routinely.  But what they will take into consideration is the reason for your infertility and length of your infertility.  Both my pregnancies have been treated as high risk.  Just my advice but no need to rush off to your GP now but I wouldn't leave it too long because the midwife and hospital can get very busy.  I didn't go until 7 weeks last time which meant that I had trouble booking into see the midwife at the usual time (10 weeks) and I had to chase up the appointment for my 12 week scan.

Hi to everyone else.  Not forgotten about you all just have too much trouble keeping up with news nowadays.  Needless to say hope you are all OK.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just to let you know we're not getting the dog,   really upset and annoyed about it all really i knew yesterday but didn't want to put a negative on Debs fantastic news,  

The breeder told us to take 48 hrs to really think about it and she promised we had first refusal,  DH was gonna call her yesterday morning and she sent him a TEXT message saying that the dog had gone to another home, he then rang her and told her what he thought   

Debs - Has it sunk in yet hun  

Sam - good to see a post from you, hope your doing ok - how long have you got now?

Em - Good luck today  

Lisa x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Lisa - that's really bad of the breeder,  I wouldn't be happy about it either.  Glad your DH gave the breeder a piece of his mind.  Certainly wouldnt go back to them.  I'm really angry for you as that's just not on. x

Piepig - not sure how things are in your area but a friend from where I live went to her GP early on with her 3rd BFP and the GP booked her in there and then.  She said compared to her previous pregnancies the hospital & midwives were really busy so GP wanted to get her in early. (but that was early last year)  Do you have to go back to your clinic for a scan? x

Still really rough today so rang work and said I'll be off til next week now.  I hate being poorly as I haven't any energy to do anything and daytime TV is making my mind go  .  I just don't know where this bug came from.

I'm a bit concerned as I've only got 2 scans for my FET cycle (plus my baseline).  Do you think that's right?

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

22nd Jan - Em - Consultation Appt  

23rd Jan - Tricksy & ChubbyHubby Holibobs to Kenya









25th Jan - Maj Loui comes home  

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Anniversary









2nd Feb - Loui and Maj Loui's review appointment with Dr Marfleet following level 1 immune tests  
Kitty's Wedding Anniversary









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay








Em - Off to Centre Parks









12th Feb - Emma's 40th birthday
















16th Feb - Tricksy at CGH for pre tx tests    

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









21st Feb - Sam 2007 Baby Due -









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









28th Mar - Isaac's !st Birthday









4th April - Kitty & Tomcat on holiday to Oz









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d    

22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO    

4th May - Rachel Egg Donation Reprofit  

7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party   

2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday 









16th August - Em going on her Cruise


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Angel - sorry hun, is your appointment today?  Thinking of you and hope you get some answers.  Hope you're feeling better too x

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thought that i'd bring the list forward before we go away, any one got any dates to add 

Lisa - that sucks about the doggy   so so unfair, i'm sorry hun  

B - hope that you feel better hun, i hate being poorly its horrid

well i'm at work and i've forgotten my glasses so can't see any printouts to do any work! not good. I think that i'm going to leave in a bit (meant to be leaving at 12) and go into town and do my bits before I get waxed at 12....sounds like a plan!!

catch up again later

lots of love

T xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm sure that Em has got her appt today with the consultant about her high blood results? think i've got that right


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bhopes - yes its today hun, am bricking it   i do hope you feel better soon, i know how you feel  

Lisa - i am so sorry, what a dreadful way for somebody to behave     sending you big hugs    

Back later to let you know how it went today


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Welldone Debs I'm so pleased for you both, I was still doing preg tests weeks later because it hadn't sunk in  
When I went for my 20w scan I did see an consaltant and he actually asked if I wanted to be under midwife or consultant with the consultant I think I would of had to see him every 2w from 30w, which would of been a pain so choose not to and I also felt I had had so much intervention to get pregnant wanted it to be as natural as poss and normal that was at BurystEdmunds.

Emma 
hope the app goes well, sorry the test were not good as the others said surely the ivf drugs would help that.

Tricksy;
Have a great holiday.

Julia:
It has been ages since we seen each other will have to meet and take little ones swimming or something I here Colchester pool is nice.

Lisa:
I saw '7 pounds' will smith film on pirate the other night and it was very good and not as sad as I had expected. Not long till treatment starts for you now!!!!

Cleo:
Glad the results came back fine, I didn't have the choice of a nuchal scan on the nhs only if I was high risk so didn't have it.

Sam:
When is Amy's birthday did I miss it? Sorry if I did. Can't believe you are about to have another one. Is Amy moving around now?

Shelley:
Thinking of you hun x

Hi everyone I've missed

Take care 
Liz xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Debs I was at Ipswich hospital and I was under the consultant (Mr Boto although I think he only does Fridays at the hospital) which was nice and I did see him most times and only saw 1 of his underdogs a couple of times. I'm so excited for u


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - how did you get on today??

Lisa - so sorry to hear about the dog, fancy messing you around like that and saying you have 48h and then giving it to someone else before that time was up  

JoJo/Liz - thanks for the info re: consultant care.

been feeling a bit rough today and almost came home from work but decided to work through it, i know its too soon for morning sickness but think it must be cos i've been so stressed about test day and now my body is paying me back.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

i'm tired again. Got a headache/migrane at lunch today and it hasn't cleared properly all afternoon. Am starving too so dh is cook dinner.


Lisa -   sorry to hear about the dog hun. Such a big decision and then for them to do that   Not surprised your dh caled them and gave them a peice of his mind.

Em - thinking of you and hoping all went well.

Piepig - sorry you're feeling rough. You've definatley been through an emotional roller coaster! Not long til the weekend and you can rest.

Tricksy - hope youe lady bits look lovely!     I take it that was what was being waxed??

Shelley - hope you got back ok hun. 

Love to all

be back later cleo xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - i ditto what Cleo said, it has all been very emotional and stressful - hope you dont have to work over the weekend so you can chill out  

Cleo - sorry you struggled today with a headache hun   hope you feel better soon

Shelley - you home hun?? hope you are ok  

Tricksy - you and dh ready for the off?? how long are you going for?? have a fab time  

Well i saw the endocrynologist today and he did a thorough examination of me and has requested i have some more bloods done and an mri scan, he thinks its likely that i have a small tumor near the pitutory gland which makes the prolactin levels high, if the mri scan detects it, if its small i will need meds, if its big enough for surgery, that will be required - so     it can be treated with some meds - good thing is that we should know within a few weeks whats happening, i havent got to wait too long, which being the worrier i am would have been a nightmare through the nhs   anyway, thought i would let you know what happened  

Love to all


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em -       sorry you have all this added stress.   Its small and can be treated really quickly.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em -      hope its small and meds will do the trick


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all not been able to get on for a few days

Piepig massive congrats. Brought a tear to my eye too. I'm so pleased for you and dh.Look after yourself x

Em sorry you're having such a hard time of it. Hope it all gets sorted soon x

Reikilisa sorry about the dog x

Shelley hope things have gone really well for you x

Wanted to do more personals but friends on their way round. Will try get back on tom eve.

Lots of love to you all


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello my lovely ladies,

we are home.........well as you have all herd from vicky penny is lovely my knick name by her is" baby " as she thinks that im far to young  to have results like mine at this age      ,so as u can all gather its defo donnor eggs,which we kinda knew...but we did get abit upset as the antibiotics penny put greg on did not make a difference and at one point was not sure if his sperm was going to be good enough,but it is so thats good,any how athens is crazy omg the roads are so bad and a nightmare to cross but we did get the hang of it all in the end,the hotel we stayed in was so close to the clinic and metro so we will stay there again.right lets tell u all abit more.....we went to see penny on tuesday,i was so nervous but as soon as i saw her she gave me the biggest hug ever,so we went up to her office she went through our notes and we chatted for agges,then i went down stairs with her and greg went to do his sample,i had an aqua scan done which is fantastic and dont no why they dont do this over here,basicly they use the dildo cam first and see the linning and the ovarys,and when u see this scan ur linning looks really good and healthy BUT then they use a clamp do a little scrap i think then they squirt water into ur linning and it blows it up like a ballon and u get to see like a 3d picture of ur linning and straight away there was something there,its very clever,so they said i needed a hysteroscopy the next day,anyway we had all our bloods done but i had a dofferent blood test done which checks for any mutation blood clotting and tested for other things,this test was exspensive but worth it i think as if they find anything they can give me some sort of drugs to help,its mad as all of our blood tests where back the next day except the exspensive one which they need to send it away.right now the hysteroscopy well it was horrible not the surgery going to have it done,for one thing no partners aload so i was on my own,had to strip off and put these gowns on,had to have an ecg,then as u get taken down to the theratre u can see lots of operations going on which was abit strange,and well when i walked into my room i just thought what the f!*k it looked like some sort of tortcher chair,i started to cry     not because of the staff they were all lovely but just because it was so overwhelming it just hit me that all of these things we have done and are going through,ur all straped up but worse than the stirups they have for normal scans,then they put u out completly i hate that feeling,when u can feel it going through ur body i was fighting it but had to give in,then the next thing i was in the recovery,doc t come to see me but to be honset i didnt have a clue as to what he was saying,anyway i had a pollup  and some over tissue he gave me a dnc to so i have a brand new linning,i didnt have any pain so thats good but yesterday i felt abit spaced out.so that was that,and yes i have started my drugs already just got to wait for a match now but its all looking good,so we feel very excited,but the drugs are abit confussing but think we have them sorted now so its a waiting game.me and greg are just amazed at how quick and efficent they are and just wish that the tests they do there they would do here as i think most of u or if not all of u would all be pregnant already,as the clinics here never look into the linning all they say is thats bad luck even when u have had good embrios,so it could be down to the linning,well i have to say im done in this has taken me ages,

debs,what fantastic news to come home to thanks for texting me,i wont be far behind u hunny.xxx

tricksy,have a fantastic holiday hunny.xxxx

right im off catch up with u all soon.xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hey i said im home.......................where is everyone?? missed u guys


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley, welcome home honey! Sorry that it was such a traumatic experience for you but I think everyone will agree that it is gonna be worth it in the end. I am so glad that they looked after you and Penny was lovely. It is great that you have had a D&C - it will all be nice and fresh and new in there and perfect for harbouring your lovely embies. Do you know how long until they match you? Do they have ladies waiting already to donate? It is SO exciting, I am really pleased for you and Greg, and you are right, YOU ARE NEXT!!

Deb, sorry to hear you have been feeling rough, hope you are feeling back to normal soon. Have you and DH stopped smiling yet?  

Lisa, that is so bad about the dog, what a b*tch - the breeder, not the dog!! Glad your DH tore her off a strip. 

Tricksy and Chubbyhubby, have a lovely lovely holiday, you both deserve a good rest as you work so hard. Come back nice and chilled and tanned, can't wait to see the pics and hear all about it.

Em, sorry to hear about the result from the endocrinologist. I really hope and pray that it turns out to be small and treatable without surgery. In a way it is good they have found a cause for your high levels so that they can do something about it and hopefully you can cycle again soon.

Liz, it would be great to meet up with you soon. As soon as Alex has had his injections I will get in touch, it would be great to meet up for swimming or something. 

Cleo, glad DH is looking after you. Sorry to hear about the migraine though. Take it easy okay?

Kitty, glad the wedding went well. Do you have any photos? 

Righto, off to watch Big Brother now. Night everyone xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning    

We've just finished packing!!!! been up since 5.45am and we are totally pooped but ready to rock and roll and go on hollibobs   

Got everything done today, the only thing left to do is take Cropi to my friends in the morning and then we are off. I'll be on tomorrow afternoon when we get to the airport!!

Shelley - I am so so glad to hear that it went well for you even though it was a little traumatic at times, sounds like you've had excellent results and service. I am so pleased for you, you will be the next bfp, we are on a roll at the moment and your next    

Em - Its good that you get some way forward today, lets hope and pray that it can all be sorted out with tablets     

Really got to go to bed I'm pooped, catch up tomorrow

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - have a fab holiday, can't wait to hear all about it when you get back!!

Shelley - welcome back honey, sounds like Penny was great and that the clinic are very thorough, even if the hysteroscopy was not a nice experience think of the lovely perfect lining you will have for your embies now!

Bhopes and Shelley - expecting BFPs from you guys next     

think the next few weeks are gonna drag for me, tempted to ask for another bloodtest to check all is progressing ok, but then think i should stop being irrational and just wait for 1st scan.

anyone free next week at all to do something?


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Shelley - that's just fantastic news!  Sorry the hysto was a bit of a nightmare - I know how it feels! But you're all ready now to go.  the clinic sounds so positive  sending you llots of      

Tricksy - have a lovely holiday and make sure you relax loads x

Angel -      for you hun.  Try not to worry.  You're doing the right thing being seen sooner rather than waiting for NHS     that the results come back showing that it's small and that meds will work. x

Piepig - sorry you're feeling rough, hope you get some time to relax over the weekend.  I would love to meet up with you guys but as I'm still so rough I daren't, as I don't want to pass the lurgy on.  

Still stuck indoors feeling ropey.  Had a rough night last night and my chest hurt so much this morning that I rang nhs direct who just said see your GP  .  Saw nurse this morning and she said this lurgy is really nasty as I've had it 3 times now (it keeps coming and going).  She recommended DVD and duvet    So I'm not watching Kung Fu Panda and wrapped up all cosy on the sofa.  Still feel rubbish tho'.  Just hope it doesn't get in way of starting our FET  

lots of   to all

Love

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bhopes - sorry to hear you are still feeling poorly, im off work again too today, should have been in - just felt so rough when i woke up this morning   hope you/we both feel better soonxx

Tricksy - have a fab holiday hun  

Shelley - sounds like you have had a very good experience in Athens, and yes wouldnt it be nice to be treated like that here? no chance hay! so excited for you darlin and hope you are resting up from your trip - big hugs   

Well i got a letter from the nuffield today, mri scan is next thursday    they dont hang about!!!

Back later


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone, just in Wagamama's having ordered some lunch at Lakeside so a real quickie. We're on our way to the airport but a bit pee'd off, found out this morning our flight is delayed by 15 hours, so we now don't fly until tomorrow morning and we still have to check in at the same time, 3pm   so we lose a whole day of our holiday   

I'll catch up again later when we know whats happening, lots of love

Tricksy and Chubby hubby xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

just got back from town, it was bliming freezing and raining and snowing!!! Anyway got some new bras and i'm now a 34G      Dh very happy.

Shelley - great to see you hun and you look so well. See u next week.

Deb - sorry hun i'm at work next week . I had another blood test a week later as i found the 3ww hard and needed to do something. It was only £35 and really helped me. 

Tricksy - crap news about the delay. What will you do? Comoe home and go back??

Going to have a little snooze b4 i go out tonight.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - massive congratulations. I'm so pleased to hear your news. I would go for the extra test if it helps your mind rest a bit. 

Tricksy - hope you get going sooner than the 15 hours. Have a fab time.

Will come back later for personals as only just got home. Had a lovely time. The patisserie course was fab though the driving to get there was the scariest I've ever done as was v icy. We may be putting in an offer on a cafe and shop later today - assuming the accounts turn up as promised. V scary but it's a steal and too good an opportunity to miss out on.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - Glad your back safe and sound and had a good time on the course, we amazingly had a good journey to the airport, no traffic at all really. How exciting putting an offer in on a shop, is that down in Devon as well? 

Cath - My friend rang and said that it was snowing at home, as we were going down the A12 i said to Si that I thought that the rain had sleety bits in it.....I was right....no change there then   

Well I am in our hotel room at the Hilton at the moment   We are delayed by 15 hours, they estimate that we will take off at 10am tomorrow, so we will lose a whole day of our holiday but not a lot we can do about it. I did a bit of retail therapy while we were waiting for our hotel room...that made me feel a little better  

No doubt i'll be back later

Lots of love

Tricksy & ChubbyHubby xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just a quickie.

Tricksy - Hope ur not waiting for 15 hours and they sort it all out for u.

Ems - Glad u got an appointment through quickly.

Debs - would love to meet up. Only thing I can do is Ipswich during the daytime tho.

Isaac had his appointment at hospital and their going to do a test on him, Just got to wait until the appointment comes through.

love Jo xxx

PS Cleo I'm an F cup without been pregnant. I think thats the only reason Dan is with me    (he's definately a boob man)


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - you have to stop going on hollibobs at the same time as my parents.....they have been delayed by 24h too.....they head off on sunday now.

Em - great news on getting the appt through so quick, sometimes its amazing what a difference going private makes!

cath - hope the accounts turn up so you make your offer asap

cleo - oh, I can't wait till my boobs start to grow...

Bhopes - hope the DVd and duvet therapy is working

Gonna do another clearblue conception indicator tomorrow i think to check it rising and then phone bourn on monday to ask if i can pay for an extra blood test, just after feeling so rough yesterday wanna make sure everything is still alright.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
what's everyone up to this weekend?  I'm a saddo tonight and watching the BB final and then out with friends for the day tomorrow - meeting up in Welwyn with some old mates for lunch and then back to Colchester to go out with DH and a couple of his mates in the evening.

Shelley - your visit to Athens sounds so positive and they seem really thorough there.  I really felt for you when you said you were crying when you went into theatre as that is exactly what happened to me when I had my EC at the ISIS - it wasn't that the staff weren't lovely too but I was also thinking how horrible it was going through all of this so a big   to you.  Did Penny give you any idea what the wait is likely to be for you now? I can't imagine it can be too long if they have started you on the drugs already  .

Cath - exciting news from you! Keep us posted on whether they accept your offer!

Bhopes - the ISIS seem to be making a habit of this as they also posted me someone else's schedule for my cycle their too!  I hope you get it sorted soon and also start feeling better  .

Lisa - I'm so sorry about the dog.  Hope that you're not too down about it  

Tricksy - sorry to hear your holiday has been delayed - hope this will be the last set back and you have a nice relaxing evening at the Hilton tonight.  Have a lovely time. 

Emma - great news your MRI scan has come through - it is so good you went private and I hope this means your prolactin problem will be sorted before you know it.  Hoping you wont need surgery though  .

Cleo - 34 G!!!!!   I'm very jealous - DH has no such luck with me!  

JoJo - can't even imagine being an F cup either!  

Debs - I think you are doing the right thing by asking for another blood test - I would do exactly that just for reassurance but I have a feeling all will be fine!  Have you got a 6 week scan date?

Julia - so who are you voting for tonight then

Hello to everyone I have missed   .  I wondered though if anyone has heard from Rivka?  I'm a bit worried about her as she has not been on for ages and I know she said her Dad has been unwell - I hope all is OK   for her.

Anyway take care everyone,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi matey peeps

How is everyone?  

Tricksy - Wot a pain in the   being delayed like that,  Glad the retail therapy helped a bit    Have a lovely holibobs and think of all us lot in this crud weather  

Shelley - Great to hear all about your trip,  its sounds really promising and i think you are in very good hands,  i'm sorry that procedure was so upsetting for you hun but its all done now and your lining will be in tiptop form ready to take your embies,  I don't think it will be long for you now hun,  What drugs are you taking now and what other ones will you be takeing?

Em - Sorry hun that you have got all this worry    How are you feeling about it all?  I am   that it can be treated with meds if anything shows up, glad that you havnet got to wait long for the MRI   

Debs - I think getting another test will be piece of mind for you hun and stop you worrying so much i'm sure everythings ok though but i know you will be worrying so its probably best to get one done    I can't meet up this week hun as doing extra hours at work  

Bhopes - Awww hun i'm sorry your feeling so rough hun    I know a few people that have had that virus and it keeps comeing back hope you'll be on the mend soon,  If you want to borrow any DVD's let me know   

Rachel - Have a great time with your mates at the weekend are you driving or drinking  

Cath - Exciting stuff hun, is it in the same area as the other one?  Glad the course was good too,

Cleo & Jo - I'm VERY jealous wish my boobs would grow    

Jo - Hope all goes well with littluns tests   

Julia - Oh no what  am i going to do now at 9pm now BB finishes tonight  

Have a goodone 
love Lisa x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

OMG, Tricksy, that's a mare!  Hope you can claim compo from the airline?  I thought there was a change in the law recently so that you can claim for delays?  

Rachel - hope you have a lovely weekend & a fun time out.  DH saw Rivka on Monday at the station but I missed her, would have stopped for a chat if I'd seen her.  Hope you're ok Rivka?  

Reikilisa - how you doing sweetie? Am getting a bit square eyed now with all this daytime TV.    Have you any plans for the weekend?  I've not really watched big brother, only the opening night, who do you think will win? x

Cath - that sounds so exciting, can't wait to hear more about your plans  

JoJo - Hope little fella gets on ok with his appointments.  Great news on his first steps! x

Piepig - yep DVD and duvet has helped  beginning to feel human again but still wish I could take my head off.  Hope you're doing ok sweetie.  x

We're supposed to be going to the Chinese New Year festivities in town (anyone else going?) and on to banquet on Sun but i gather it's supposed to be right naff weather so it might be straight to banquet for me  

Happy weekend all!

Love 

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Well we are still here   and the delay is now 18 1/2 hours   new take off time of 1.35, I just hope we finally go, fingers crossed

Debs - are your parents flying with Thomson I'm going to pm you a copy of the dates list, can you post it up when we get a new thread please?? thanks hun

ok gonna dash, need some more therapy.....of the retail kind!!!

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - got the list and will post when new thread starts.  dunno who my parents are flying with??  what a pain being delayed even further.  they were told it was something to do with storms over the caribbean but they are not even flying out that way?

tested this morning and it has changed from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks which is right, so feel a bit reassured, still umming and ahhing about a 2nd blood test cos as DH pointed out it'll only reassure for about 24h and i can't really have one done every other day, plus dunno if i can take the wait from having the blood taken to getting the call back


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cleo - when you got your bloods done was it reassuring and how long were you reassured for??


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Wot a nightmare for you    Will you get compo for that?  Hope you get away soon to enjoy that sunshine - Did you get upgraded?

Debs - Glad your feeling a bit more reassured now hun,  i would play it by ear if by Monday you feel that you want more reassurance then get the blood test done - how much does it cost?

BHopes - Hope you have a great time tonight with the Chinese New year

We are staying in now this weekend (trying to save some money  )  One of our neighbours is in helping Steve bash down the cupboard in the box room to make more room so i can think about doing it up as a treatment room so theres mess everywhere!  

Lisa xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

deb - will pm you hun.

Bhopes-  hope you're feeling better.

Tricksy - bloody hell mate!! Not a good start to your lovely holiday. But it will all be forgottong when you get there.

Lisa - have a nice relaxing wkend at home.

Off to mums today,

see you laters xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - thats what they are telling us as well. Our plane had to emergency land after its take off from the Dominical Republic due to the storms, they were then grounded and due to land here in 10 mins, they are 29 hours late    We're going in the other direction too, can't believe that they don't have spare planes, its unreal. I am amazingly calm and understanding, even my Dad can't believe that i've not ripped someone's head off yet     We are in contact with our friends in Kenya so at least we won't be struggling trying to get a cab at 2.30am when we get out of the airport, they are going to pick us up. 

There is a couple here who are on their honeymoon and only going for a week, poor things, how gutting.

I keep refreshing the Gatwick arrivals to see if the plane has come in!! not yet    When I see that landed then I'll be more confident that we are actually flying at 1.35. With regards to compensation they gave us £8 each when we checked in....again....this morning and that is it, we can claim £20 each off of our travel insurance.......with a £50 excess    so we'll owe them a tenner   

ok off again to see if this flight has come in, plus don't want to run out of battery on this. Catch up soon guys

Lots of Love

Tricksy and Chubbyhubby


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Our plane has yet to land!!! Our estimated time of 1.35 is a bit optomistic I think


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Tricksy - you poor things - try and remain positive, we got delayed coming back from tenerife once and watched the plane we were to get on come in to land and were up and away within 45mins, so it is possible


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poop - just wrote a long post and lost it  

Tricksy - hope you're in the air by now and have a fab time. Is there anything left in the shops?  

Debs -great that the test has changed upwards so you know the levels are still rising. 

B - hope the duvet and dvd are still working well. 

Rivka - you ok?

Lisa - a treatment room sounds a fab idea. 

Shelley - great news on your trip to Athens. Hope you're matched really soon. 

Can't remember everything else I posted   Have a good weekend.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi my lovely ladies,


hope ur all having a lovely weekendunfortunatly im working all weekend but wish i had booked an extra day of work not have to go in tomorrow,as my tummy herts abit and im wacked      could just do with having a really lazy day but hay hoo.

tricksy,hun thats rubbish i would have gone mad by now,well hope ur finally there and relaxing,well make the most of it hun and enjoy urself.   

debs,hun how ru feeling?has it sunk in yet?i would have tests everyday if i could i think,have u told any family yet?well hope ur not ovr doing it hun,i really hope im not far behind u.xxx

hi everyone,hope ur all well.    

lots of love 
shelley.xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

im so lonely ever so lonely where have all mu buddies gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

omg did any of u watch dancing on ice tonight?? it was hairlious i nearly wet myself........tod carty went back through the tunnel when he wasnt meant to and then feel over while his partner was still skatting u got to try watch it .........it was sooooooooooo funny.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley, I missed it but just seen it on youtube, very funny!!  

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. Will be on tomorrow to catch up with you all xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - i saw it and it was great!!  missed the results show though - who went??


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

How's you all doing? Did you have good weekend?  Awful weather yesterday wasn't it?

Shelley - hope work was ok and went past really quickly.  Did I read that your starting meds now?  How are you feeling on them?    

Piepig - how you feeling?  Hope you're ok?  

Rachel - did you have a fun night out?  Have you heard from Rivka?  Should I text her? x

 to everyone else!

Started DRing today - wasn't as bad as first time around   but as I'm still suffering with this lurgy I just hope there's no adverse problems and that it works. Still, better to be poorly now and not at ET or 2WW, i guess. Does anyone have any advice on how to get a proper 0.5 dose out of the vial without any bubbles?  I usually get a really big bubble so sometimes put the needle back into the vial, press it so the bubble goes and then refill. Not sure if that's any good or not    Don't want to waste any as we're paying for this now.

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Did a long post and lost it!!!!!!!

No time now.

Shelley:
Glad you had a good time and are set to start treatment.

take care 
liz xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - I do the same to get bubbles out, though often get rid of the bubble before I pull the needle out first, and figure it keeps it all in the right place rather than risking missing some.

Liz - sooo frustrating when that happens.

Shelley - will go onto youtube to see that as didn't get near a telly last night.

It' v quiet in here - must be Tricksy that does the most yakking  

Made it to my mums ok last night and spent most of today at the trade fair. Lots of scrummy samples! Mum told me to take lunch with me as the expo food prices are really high, but she clearly didn' realise how much you can scoff just walking around. I was v good and only ate half of the 3 deserts offered by Varlhon


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Cath - that's really helpful to know.  So I don't take the needle out, just press the bubble out and draw up again?

Sounds like the trade fair is yummy  

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

That' what I do, think I might hold the needle upright with the bottle on top at some point but it's been a yeqr so you'll have to forgive my lelory. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

That's really helpful, thanks.  Yeah, I can see how holding the needle upright is better.

Still rough but ok enough to come to work and let everyone look at me and run away     Just hope it goes now and goes for good, I'm not really a good patient.

Hope you're ok.  Have you made any plans about your choc shop?  Sounds like exciting times!

Bx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

just as im at work,dose anyone fancy meeting up one evening next week at the ardleigh crown,i know tricksy isnt there but im sure she wont mind,we can keep a chair for her.right got to go spk soon.

lots of love shell.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bhopes said:


> Still rough but ok enough to come to work and let everyone look at me and run away


B - you made me laugh hun cos i went back to work today, and the same thing happened to me  good luck with d/regging hun - and hoping you feel lots better soon, i used the sniffer when i d/regged but sounds like Caths suggestion will help 

Cath - sounds like you have had a busy and enjoyable day, if you ever fancy a companion to help with them samples - then im your man - or woman 

Liz - how annoying when you lose a post  hope you are all ok xx

Debs - hows you? has it all sunk in yet 

Im off to see if i can find Todd Carty on ice.........not been watching it but it sounds hilarious


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173385.0


----------

